# Kann ich das so zusammengestellte System so kaufen?



## LaPulga (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Community!

Heute möchte ich mir ueber Geizhals den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte kaufen, um damit schonmal arbeiten zu koennen (BS draufspielen und alles einbauen etc).

Gibt es noch irgendwelche Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Dinge die ich nicht beachtet habe? (z.B:. Motherboard unterstützt kein OC, Mainboard hat keinen Onboard Sound (wenn das ueberhaupt geht ), Ram schlecht gewählt für den i7 oder Motherboard) und so weiter 

Hier die Wuschliste:

Kopie von Kopie von Wunschliste vom 14.07.2011, 21:15 15.07.2011, 15:05 28.07.2011, 20:16 | Geizhals.at EU 

Irgendwelche Händler die nicht zu empfehlen wären bzw Ware die aus England kommt lieber vermeiden und aus Dt. bestellen?



Vielen dank 

Gruß

Edit: Die Grafikkarte die ich verbauen wollte war diese hier, gewählt wegen der Qualität : http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-169524

Downsampling in gewissen Maßen (nicht uebertrieben) sollte damit denke ich auch gehen oder? zB die AUflösung von 25xx auf 1920 runterrechnen ungefähr)


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

Kannst du so nehmen, das Case hat aber nur USB 2 im Panel, kein USB 3.


----------



## der_knoben (28. Juli 2011)

Nimm bei der SSD die 128GB. Mit 64GB ist es immer etwas knapp, wenn man da noch SPiele drauf installiert.

Bei der Tasta nimm eine mit USB Anschluss. Guck dir mal die Logitech UltraX Flat an. Schön flach, schön leise. Hatte ich auch mal. Habs sie auch immer noch. Wollte aber unbedingt ne Sidewinder X4.
Beim Gehäuse verzichte auf Schalldämmung.
Guck dir da mal das Sharkoon T9 Value an.

Willst du damit eigentlich hauptsächlich zocken? Wenn ja, reicht ein i5 2500K.


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

Taugt die Canyon Tasta denn was?
Das NT ist ja stark, 80+ Gold für so wenig???


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Der i5-2500K würde aber ausreichen, der Rest sieht prima aus. Zu den Eingabegeräten: 

Händler würde ich auf jeden Fall nur aus Deutschland nehmen (falls Du aus Deutschland kommst ), schon allein wegen Porto. Du kannst ja bei geizhals.at auf die Deutschlandflagge oben links klicken. Und dann auf "günstigste Anbieter ermitteln" klicken.


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der i5-2500K würde aber ausreichen, der Rest sieht prima aus. Zu den Eingabegeräten:
> 
> Händler würde ich auf jeden Fall nur aus Deutschland nehmen (falls Du aus Deutschland kommst ), schon allein wegen Porto. Du kannst ja bei geizhals.at auf die Deutschlandflagge oben links klicken. Und dann auf "günstigste Anbieter ermitteln" klicken.


 
nein, wenn er will soll er doch den 2600K nehmen


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Bei den Händlern auf gar keinen Fall von Pixmania kaufen!!! Ansonsten zur Konfig:

Ich würde sagen, die SSD reicht, Spiele müssen ja nicht drauf. Der i7 bringt in Spielen keinen Vorteil, besser den i5 2500k:

Intel Core i5-2500k (~170€)

Die Kopfhörer kenne ich nicht, sehen auch unbequem aus. Wenn du willst, such ich mal nen guten Test raus...

Board ist gut, Alternativen wären:

Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)

Keyboard und Maus können nur Mist sein, aber für 5€ für den normalen Nutzer wohl noch verkraftbar 

Das Netzteil würde ich gegen ein nicht fiependes und leistungsschwächeres Modell tausche, z.B. 

Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)

Die GraKa ist Quatsch, die Matrix ist nur für Extreme-Übertakter entwickelt worden. Wenn schon eine GTX 580, dann die Nicht-Matrix (40€ günstiger). Da der Leistungsunterschied zu einer GTX 570 / HD 6970 aber nicht spürbar ist, würde ich hier sparen:

Asus ENGTX570 Direct Cu II bzw. Asus EAH6970 Direct Cu II (~280.295€)



Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du insgesamt viel Wert auf Schnelligkeit gelegt hast aber weniger auf Sound & Eingabegeräte. Meine Empfehlung wäre, je 100€ in Sound und Eingabegeräte zu investieren, die nutzt du deutlich länger und du hast auch deutlich mehr davon, als wenn du ein paar Details im Game dazuschalten kannst (was aber selbst mit dem i5-2500k und GTX 570 nicht schlechter geht als mit deiner Ursprungskonfig). Lass es dir doch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen und gib uns bescheid


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Bei den Händlern auf gar keinen Fall von Pixmania kaufen!!! Ansonsten zur Konfig:
> 
> Ich würde sagen, die SSD reicht, Spiele müssen ja nicht drauf. Der i7 bringt in Spielen keinen Vorteil, besser den i5 2500k:
> 
> ...


 
Du willst also Netzteil gegen Mainboards tauschen, wo soll denn dann der Strom herkommen?   
Was ist an Pixmania schlecht?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Bei pixmaniaaaaa bestellst Du was. Und wenn Du viel Glück hast, kommt das dann auch irgendwann mal an


----------



## Micha77 (28. Juli 2011)

@huntertech
Du hast die Mobos nochma bei den Netzteilen verlinkt!

EDIT:Zu späät


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Jup, auch gerade gemerkt, ich muss neuerdings bei Word 2x auf STRG-C drücken, bis der kopiert 

[FONT=&quot]Antec HCG-520[/FONT]


----------



## Seeefe (28. Juli 2011)

Ich würde kein Headset kaufen das 10€ kostet muss ich ehrlich sagen da würd ich wie huntertech schon schrieb mehr ausgeben.
Hab mir mal eine neue Tastatur gekauft und zwar ne G15 für 40€. mein Vater meinte wie kann ich mir ne Tastatur für 40€ kaufen. Nunja ich habs doch getan und sie läuft und läuft und läuft. heute immernoch nach stundenlangem gebrauch am Tag^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

Ja, auch bei der Priphärie solte man schaun, dass man da was vernünftiges hat.

Auch wenn es was teurer ist, besser als hinterher doppelt zu kaufen!


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Bei Peripheriegeräten sollte man immer vorher mal im Elektronikfachmarkt probehören, -sehen, -fühlen.

Aber diese könntest Du Dir mal anschauen:

Kopfhörer: AKG K 530 ~55
  Tasta: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard ~35 oder Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard ~50
  Maus: Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse ~30 oder Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse ~40


Dazu eventuell noch eine  ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 und ich verspreche Dir ein völlig neues Gaming-Erlebnis


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2011)

Ein günstiges und bequemes Headset ist das Creative Fatality - kann ich den ganzen Tag tragen ohne Schmerzen und das als Brillenträger. Sound ist auch ok (bin da nicht so der Fetischist, aber angesichts deine angestrebten 10€ fürs Headset, bist du es wahrscheinlich auch nicht )

Bei Maus und Tastatur würde ich mehr investieren - ich hab mir damals eine Razor Diamondback gekauft, das war von fast 8 Jahren - die nutze ich immer noch! Hat damals 57€ gekostet, war aber jeden Cent wert und hat mehrere Jahre intensiven Klickmissbrauch in WC3CL / ESL / F4G überstanden . Quasi tägliche Nutzung bei weit mehr als 10000 Klicks und etliche Kilometer zurückgelegte Strecke am Tag (hab das mal spaßenshalber mitm Tool gemessen).

Bei der tastatur ist es ähnlich - Tasten sollten nicht zu hoch / nicht z u flach / weit genug auseinander sein, der Druckpunkt sollte angenehm sein und das Drückgeräusch möglichst gering (langlebige Federn sind hier bei extensivem Gebrauch auch vom Vorteil). Meine Tastatur hat nun mehr 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und kommt aus dem Hause Raptor Gaming -> ebenfallls sehr genial, hat damals meine Logitech G15 abgelöst (die auch nicht schlecht war, aber die Raptor war in Sachen Ergonomie einfach viel besser)


----------



## Neon1 (28. Juli 2011)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> Ein günstiges und bequemes Headset ist das Creative Fatality - kann ich den ganzen Tag tragen ohne Schmerzen und das als Brillenträger. Sound ist auch ok (bin da nicht so der Fetischist, aber angesichts deine angestrebten 10€ fürs Headset, bist du es wahrscheinlich auch nicht )
> 
> Bei Maus und Tastatur würde ich mehr investieren - ich hab mir damals eine Razor Diamondback gekauft, das war von fast 8 Jahren - die nutze ich immer noch! Hat damals 57€ gekostet, war aber jeden Cent wert und hat mehrere Jahre intensiven Klickmissbrauch in WC3CL / ESL / F4G überstanden . Quasi tägliche Nutzung bei weit mehr als 10000 Klicks und etliche Kilometer zurückgelegte Strecke am Tag (hab das mal spaßenshalber mitm Tool gemessen).



Was da wohl alles für Bakterien drauf sind unvorstellbar


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2011)

Neon1 schrieb:


> Was da wohl alles für Bakterien drauf sind unvorstellbar



Darüber mag ich eigentlich nicht nachdenken 
Aber ich bin ein sehr reinlicher Mensch - werden wohl nur ein paar Hunderttausend sein


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

Neon1 schrieb:


> Was da wohl alles für Bakterien drauf sind unvorstellbar


 
Man kann so Dinger auch reinigen! 

Meine MX518 habe ich, seitedem es sie gibt, die G15 (blue) auch, auch wenn sie mittlerweile der G19 Platz machen musste und ihr dasein am Zweitrechner fristet!


----------



## Neon1 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab hier ne G7  auch schon einige Jahre alt das Greenhorn


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

Asus ROG Matrix GTX 580 Platinum - Neu im Testlabor - asus, fermi, geforce, nvidia

Nen OC-Brecher! 

edit :

Oh wei, Falscher Thread,...

Sorry!


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dazu eventuell noch eine  ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 und ich verspreche Dir ein völlig neues Gaming-Erlebnis


 Kann ich nur zustimmen!

@scorpio: Falscher Fred


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen!
> 
> @scorpio: Falscher Fred


 
Joah, zu viel Neon!


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Neon ist überall


----------



## LaPulga (28. Juli 2011)

Habe jetzt bestellt!

Bin bei dem i7 geblieben da ich doch auch mal Game-Aufnahmen bearbeiten wollte (zB GTA 4/WOW/BF3 später).
Bei der Tastatur habe ich eine runtergesetze von Logitech genommen , nichts besonderes, kam immer mit
Standardtastaturen vollkommen klar, genau wie bei Mäusen!
Beim Headset habe ich eins für 45 Euro genommen: Creative Headset HS-980 MKII Fatality Pro Gaming 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz/Rot

Grafikkarte kommt erst nächsten Monatsanfang (september) aus Geldgründen ^^ Denke mal bis dahin werden einige noch günstiger werden!

Soundkarte habe ich noch nicht bestellt, werde ich mir wohl auch später zulegen muessen.

Das mit dem fiependem Netzteil habe ich erst jetzt gelesen..  Wirklich so schlimm bei meinem ausgewählten? 

Habe alles bei Mindfactory bestellt wegen Versand und so, die Preise waren maximal 1-10 Euro Teurer ales bei Geizhals angezeigt, wenn ueberhaupt 

SSD bin ich ertsmal bei 64gb geblieben wegen dem hohem Preis, vielleicht wünsch ich mir mal eine größere zu Weihnachten oder die werden vllt. nächstes Jahr nochmal günstiger! 64gb sollten reichen für BS, wichtige Programme und einem Spiel wie GTA 4 das vom Laden der Texturen profitiert, oder? WoW wäre eher nebensächlich oder Spiele wie Diablo 3 und so ^^

Gruß


Edit: Hoffe jetzt nur noch dass ich das BS von meinem Notebook mit verwenden kann welches ich vor 5 Monaten erworben habe (Win 7 64 Bit). Das musste ich selber beim Starten des Notebooks auf 5 Rohlinge Brennen, hoffe das wird klappen  Hat da jmd Erfahrungen bei solchen Notebook Betriebssoftwaren´ die man selber Brennen musste und nochmal für einen anderen Desktop verwenden will?


----------



## Neon1 (28. Juli 2011)

Neon fragt sich wie man in so viel Threads gleichzeitig schreiben kann @ Huntertech.
Hast du ne eigene Redaktion?

Neon ist überall
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/--MwlNW251r8/TedY-ZrjRKI/AAAAAAAAEf8/BRZ10foFfTw/s912/2011-06-01%25252018.35.09.jpg


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Spiele/Texturen laden mit einer SSD etwas schneller, aber kein muss.

Also zum NT: Ich habe letztens einen Forenuser gesehen, der recht aufgebracht darüber war, dass ich das Aurum noch empfohlen habe, da es deutlich fiepen sollte und auch der Lüfter etwas hyperaktiv sei.

@Neon: Ich bin insgesamt 3


----------



## Neon1 (28. Juli 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bestellt!
> 
> 
> Beim Headset habe ich eins für 45 Euro genommen: Creative Headset HS-980 MKII Fatality Pro Gaming 3,5mm Klinkenstecker Schwarz/Rot


 
Ich hätte das G35 genommen.
@ Hunter
dacht mir schon wie das sonst gehen würde.


----------



## LaPulga (28. Juli 2011)

Hmm habe das Netzteil schon bestellt.. Hoffe das wird nicht fiepen..  Naja man hat ja eh Sound an beim SPielen/Filme schauen und im Idle wird das Netzteil wohl nicht durchdrehen xD


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

@Neon: Das war ein Scherz, ich bin nur eine Person 

@Pulga: Ich habe mittlerweile sogar einen Tinitus, vermutlich dank fiepender Grafikkarte. So hamlos wie du dir das vorstellst ist das nicht!


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

nein Hunter sind viele und sie werden dich kriegen, sie kriegen dich!!!!!


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Erzähl keinen Shice, ich bin echt nur eine Person


----------



## Gazelle (28. Juli 2011)

Unterschätze niemals Nebengeräusche....irgendwann kloppst du nur noch auf deinen PC ein!


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> Unterschätze niemals Nebengeräusche....irgendwann kloppst du nur noch auf deinen PC ein!


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten - ich bin froh, dass der Monitor jetzt das lauteste am PC ist - das Rauschen vom alten Netzteil war echt zermürbend!


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Aber mit angeblich fiependen Bauteilen wäre ich vorsichtig:

In der PCGH wurde geschrieben, dass die GTX560Ti Phantom fiept. Das wurde von vielen Aktiven hier im Forum verneint.
Hier wurde in einem Userreview das Fiepen des Antec TP-New 550 bemängelt. Meines ist absolut lautlos, ebenso das vieler anderer.
Ich denke, in fast jeder Serie gibt es Ausreißer, die lauter sind, als der Rest der Serie.

Das Fortron Aurum wird sehr oft hier empfohlen und verbaut. Beschwerde gab es bisher aber nur eine.


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

huntertech;3260283
@Pulga: Ich habe mittlerweile sogar einen Tinitus schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, von fiependen Bauteilen bekommste kein Tinitus, da muss schon was anderes passieren,..., glaub mir!
> Dauerhaft laute Musik, Knall-Geräusche in der richtigen Lautstärke.
> Oder schöne Dauerbelastung auf den Ohren von schönen vibrirenden Bässen!
> Manchmal langt sogar ein Loch im Zahn, kein Scherz!
> ...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Naja, von fiependen Bauteilen bekommste kein Tinitus, da muss schon was anderes passieren,..., glaub mir!
> Dauerhaft laute Musik, Knall-Geräusche in der richtigen Lautstärke.
> Oder schöne Dauerbelastung auf den Ohren von schönen vibrirenden Bässen!
> Manchmal langt sogar ein Loch im Zahn, kein Scherz!
> ...


 Bei mir trifft aber nichts zu, weder laute Musik, noch sonst was und das Dauerfiepen ist auf der gleichen Tonhöhe wie auch mein PC dahinfiept...


----------



## Scorpio78 (28. Juli 2011)

zu OffTopic


----------



## huntertech (29. Juli 2011)

Hast Recht. Bleiben wir bei: Fiepende Hardware ist (zumindest bei mir) stark nervtötend und sollte, falls möglich, vermieden werden.


----------



## Scorpio78 (30. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Bleiben wir bei: Fiepende Hardware ist (zumindest bei mir) stark nervtötend und sollte, falls möglich, vermieden werden.


 
Da sind wir uns einig!


----------



## LaPulga (30. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, habe ja Donnerstag bestellt und heute ist der Tower angekommen(In Win Maelstrom)

Hat eine super Qualität, viel Platz und schaut super aus (Geschmackssache^^).

Mich wundert nur, dass sie die anderen Teile nicht gleich mit verschicken? Habe bei Mindfactory geschaut und die Teile sind alle auf lager mit mehr als >5 stk^^

Hoffe die kommen kommende Woche an, will endlich alles zusammen bauen und einrichten ^.^


Falls das NT wirklich so laut ist oder fiept, kann ich es auch nach einbau noch zurück schicken und gegen ein anderes austauschen lassen?

liebe Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Falls das NT wirklich so laut ist oder fiept, kann ich es auch nach einbau noch zurück schicken und gegen ein anderes austauschen lassen?
> 
> liebe Grüße


 
Klar kannst du das.


----------



## LaPulga (30. Juli 2011)

Ok , vielen dank  Hoffe mal ich muss es nicht austauschen ^^


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Ja, 14 Tage hat man immer. Wenn der Hersteller zusätzlich noch angibt, dass sein NT leise sein soll, ist das ein nicht gehaltenes Werbeversprechen und somit hättest du die ganze Garantiezeit zum Umtauscht.

Mindfactory braucht immer etwas länger, bei mir so durchschnittlich 4 Tage.


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Du kannst nach dem Fernabgabegesetz einen Artikel 14 lang testen. Nicht nur die ungeöffnete Verpackung anstarren  Nur im Falle einer Beschädigung kann der Händler eine Ausgleichszahlung verlangen.


----------



## LaPulga (30. Juli 2011)

Ah, ok danke  Denn werde ich mich melden wenn die anderen Sachen angekommen sind und berichten wie leise die Komponenten sind und auch Bilder reinstellen


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Ah, ok danke  Denn werde ich mich melden wenn die anderen Sachen angekommen sind und berichten wie leise die Komponenten sind und auch Bilder reinstellen


 Haha, Bilder


----------



## LaPulga (30. Juli 2011)

Wieso "haha"?


----------



## PCTom (30. Juli 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Wieso "haha"?


  er freut sich drauf


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Jaaa 

Das war ein freudiges "Hahaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## LaPulga (30. Juli 2011)

Achso  Ich hoffe ich werde es alleine zusammengebaut kriegen, habe sowas absolut noch NIE gemacht xD Aber mit Tutorials wird es hoffentlich klappen ^.^ Kann ich irgendwas Kaputt machen wenn ich was wo falsch anstecke und den PC anschalte? Dass irgendwas direkt durchbrennt oder sowas xD?


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Das klappt schon. Der Sticky oben sollte ja schon mal ne gute Hilfe sein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html

Außerdem kannst Du ja hier im Thread nachfragen, falls Du Dir unsicher bist.


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2011)

Kinderleicht


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Klar, fragen kannst du uns immer, wir sind ja da  Kaputtmachen kannst du eigentlich nichts, die einzigen Stecker, die du falsch reinstecken kannst, sind die des Frontpanels. Wenn du nen Schalter falsch reinsteckst (z.B. den des Einschaltknopfes) funktioniert der schalter einfach nicht, da geht nichts kaputt. Nur die beiden LEDs (HDD und Power) solltest du richtigherum einstecken, sonst gehen die beiden nämlich ggf. schon kaputt


----------



## LaPulga (31. Juli 2011)

Passt mein bestellter CPU-Kühler auch auf meinen Sockel (EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  und Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Geizhals.at Deutschland Irgendwie bin ich verwirrt grad xD


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Jup, das passt.


----------



## LaPulga (31. Juli 2011)

Ok, vielen dank


----------



## LaPulga (31. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, sorry fuers pushen des Threads, aber habe mal wieder Bedenken ^^

Habe gelesen dass die AsRock Boards "Billigware" seien und mit dem Sandy Bridge nicht gut harmonieren.. Ist das wirklich der fall? Meins kostet ja nur 90 Euro ^^ Es funktioniert doch gut mit dem Prozessor und dem OC und langsam macht es mein System dann auch nicht oder 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

Nein. Das AsRock reicht völlig aus. Hab schon berichte gelesen in nem anderen Forum die ihren i5 2500K auf nem AsRock Z68 Pro3 auch auf 4,5GHz hatten. Also keine Angst.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Die Zeiten, in denen Asrock aus den Abfällen von Asus Boards gebastelt hat, sind schon lang vorbei. Die kannst Du inzwischen bedenkenlos kaufen


----------



## LaPulga (31. Juli 2011)

ok, vielen dank  Hab bissl Angst, mein erster PC und dann so teuer, da hat man dauernd Bedenken dass was nicht hinhauen kann


----------



## der_knoben (31. Juli 2011)

Was nicht hinhauen, kann immer. Egal wie teuer der PC am Ende war. Wenn du dich vorher schön erdest und nicht so nen schönen Pullover aus Polyester trägst, der sich dann selbst auflädt, sollte es durch den Zusammenbau keine Probleme geben.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

So viel falsch machen kann man eigentlich wie gesagt nicht, die meisten Stecker (eigentlich alle wichtigen) sind so geformt, dass sie nur richtigherum passen und Angst beim ersten PC hatte wohl jeder hier, aber letztendlich leben wir alle noch und haben die PCs ja offensichtlich irgendwie zum Laufen gekriegt


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Hat jemmand Erfahrungen gemacht eine Laptop-Recovery Win 7 64-BIT Für den Rechner zu installieren? Habe nämlich vorläufig keines weil ich dachte es wird schon klappen.. xD


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Du kannst auch ein Image runterladen, und dann vom USB-Stick aus installieren.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ein Image runterladen, und dann vom USB-Stick aus installieren.


 Und dann mit deinem Windows-Key ganz normal aktivieren.


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Verstehen tue ich das noch nicht ganz, aber ihr meint es funktioniert? Es handelt sich um eine Asus Recovery! Werden nicht automatisch Treiber mit installiert?

Wenns klappt muss ich mir nämlich kein BS holen ^.^


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Ein neues Windows braucht Du auf keinen Fall, sofern Du die Lizenz nicht anderweitig verwendest. Du kannst es ja mal mit der Recovery ausprobieren. Ansonsten eben über den USB Stick:

1. runterladen: UNAWAVE - Downloads von Windows 7 ISO-Image-Dateien
2. Auf USB Stick mit diesem Tool ziehen: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online
3. installieren.


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Wie meinst du Lizens nicht anderweitig nutzen? Habe es halt Legal mit Laptop erworben und es ist auch nur auf dem Laptop installiert !

Liebe Grüße


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Verstehen tue ich das noch nicht ganz, aber ihr meint es funktioniert? Es handelt sich um eine Asus Recovery! Werden nicht automatisch Treiber mit installiert?
> 
> Wenns klappt muss ich mir nämlich kein BS holen ^.^


 Die Treiber hat Windows auch so, auf der Recovery wären die zwar drauf, aber da du ja eine Windows-Version auf den USB-Stick packst, wie man sie auch kaufen könnte (siehe Softys Anleitung), gibt es da keine Probleme. Vom Laptop musst du Windows dann natürlich runterwerfen (oder nicht mehr ins Netz gehen ).


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Wenn Du es auf dem neuen Rechner benutzen willst, darfst Du es auf dem Laptop natürlich nicht mehr verwenden. 

Pro Rechner brauchst Du eine Lizenz. Nicht pro Person


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Kontrollieren die das bzw deaktivieren die dann eines? Oder darf ich dann mit einem der Geräte keine Updates mehr ziehen? Weil irg will ich ja auch den Laptop in Betrieb halten ^^


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Was Du letztendlich machst, ist Deine Sache 

Ich sage nur, was legal ist, und was nicht


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Kontrollieren die das bzw deaktivieren die dann eines? Oder darf ich dann mit einem der Geräte keine Updates mehr ziehen? Weil irg will ich ja auch den Laptop in Betrieb halten ^^


 Wenn du mit beiden PCs updates ziehst oder sonst irgendwie mit dem Gültigkeitsprüfungstool in Berührung kommst, nervt dich eine Meldung dauernd, so zumindest bei kopierten Versionen. Wie das ist, wenn du auf 2 PCs eine Lizenz benutzt


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Hmm was mache ich denn jetzt xD Könnte auch noch ne alte XP Version auf den Lappi installieren. Oder ich hole mir doch Windows 7 64 - Bit ^^ Welche Version könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Home dürfte reichen oder?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Diese hier reicht normalerweise aus: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch)


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Bei der Version wird auch die komplette Hardware verwaltet oder? zB die 8GB Ram und so ?^^


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Treiber musst Du noch installieren (Graka, evtl Chipsatz etc.)+

Die 64bit Version kann 8GB adressieren.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Jap, 64-bit kann auch deutlich mehr Ram unterstützen, 32-bit kann nur 4GB, wobei aber 0,5 bis 0,75 an die Adressierung von Hardware geht, also effektiv nur 3,25GB.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Mit einem Kernel Patch gehen auch mehr als 3,2GB mit Windows 7 32bit


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit einem Kernel Patch gehen auch mehr als 3,2GB mit Windows 7 32bit


 Ginge auch...

Wenn du den Patch machen willst (frag mal Softy, der muss es ja wissen, so oft wie der das schon gepostet hat  ), mach dein Win7 auf den neuen PC und XP auf den Schlepptop, wenn nicht, kauf dir Win7 x64.


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Ok und der neue PC wird auch sicher nicht rummeckern wenn ich es so mache wie Softy/Du gesagt hast? Nicht dass ich dann keine Updates ziehen kann oder behauptet es wäre nur für den Laptop gedacht^.^


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Solange du auf den Laptop dein Windows-XP draufmachst, geht das.


----------



## LaPulga (1. August 2011)

Ok, vielen dank, dann investiere ich die 60 Euro lieber in ein Logitech Headset ^^

Hatte da an Logitech G35, USB (981-000117) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Gedacht ^^


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Kopfhörer sind bei gleichem Preis deutlich besser alsHeadsets, optional kannst du dir ja ein Mikro dranmachen, ich bin mit dem Zalman-Mikro für 3€ mehr als zufrieden (aber Hände weg von dem Hama-Mikro für 15€, mieser Shice!). Softy kennt da ein gutes Ohrmuschelpärchen für 40-60€.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Die da: AKG K 530


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Dazu am Besten noch eine Asus Xonar DX und du hast ein ganz neues Spielgefühl


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

ok, vielen dank


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen System!


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

Habe das Netzteil noch gegen ein anderes getauscht und die Festplatte auch, da die erst in 2 Wochen wieder verfügbar wäre. Habe eine 7200-er 1TB Seagate Barracuda genommen ^^


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Welches Netzteil hast Du genommen?


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Habe das Netzteil noch gegen ein anderes getauscht und die Festplatte auch, da die erst in 2 Wochen wieder verfügbar wäre. Habe eine 7200-er 1TB Seagate Barracuda genommen ^^


 7200.12 (gut) oder 7200.11 (schlecht)?

Welches NT hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

DÜrfte die hier gewesen sein, habe es von einem anderen Notebook bestellt : 1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Netzteil ist dieses: 650W Rasurbo GaminX & Power GAP656 V2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Festplatte ist ok, NT kenn ich nicht.


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

Festblatte kann auch die 7200.12 mit 6 mb/s oder so gewesen sein, war aber mit .12 dann ^^ NT soll sehr leise sein und hat ganz gute Resonanzen dort bekommen^^


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Festblatte kann auch die 7200.12 mit 6 mb/s oder so gewesen sein, war aber mit .12 dann ^^ NT soll sehr leise sein und hat ganz gute Resonanzen dort bekommen^^


 6MB/s kann nicht, da ist ein USB-Stick ja schneller


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

meinte die schnittstelle xD entweder 6 GB/S oder 3 GB/S waren das ^^


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Völlig egal, eine HDD schafft ja nicht mal 1G*b*/s (kleines b!)


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

Ok also die Festplatte ist dann ok von Geschwindigkeit und Qualität? NT weiß ich nicht, hat aber gute Bewertungen bekommen (11 Leute haben 5 Sterne gegeben von 11 Leuten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) ^^

Habe jetzt auch Win 7 64-Bit Home Premium dazugenommen für 68 Euro


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Netzteil ist dieses: 650W Rasurbo GaminX & Power GAP656 V2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


 
Das Netzteil ist eher Crap als gut.
Du kannst es ausprobieren, Schutzschaltungen hat es und die sollten auch gehen. Wenns also nicht reicht, sollte es abschalten.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Ja, Festplatte ist ok. NT weiß ich nicht, du darfst dich nicht auf Benutzerwertungen verlassen, die Leute haben doch keine Ahnung, als ob die z.B. alle die Restwelligkeit messen würden, geschweige denn könnten


----------



## der_knoben (2. August 2011)

@huntertech
Was ist denn an einer 7200.11 schlecht?


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Die ist in meinem Zweit-PC. Verdammt lahm (bei mir hat sie nur noch rund 50 MB/s) und lärmt wie die Hölle!


----------



## pringles (2. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> 6MB/s kann nicht, da ist ein USB-Stick ja schneller



Tja bei mir liegt einer (USB 2.0) der schafft ganze 5MB/s
Edit: ot ftw :Lol:


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

pringles schrieb:
			
		

> Tja bei mir liegt einer (USB 2.0) der schafft ganze 5MB/s
> Edit: ot ftw



Das geht auch noch langsamer bei vielen kleinen Dateien


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das geht auch noch langsamer bei vielen kleinen Dateien


 Hätte hätte Fahrradkette, es geht immer langsamer  Jeder Vergleich hinkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> @huntertech
> Was ist denn an einer 7200.11 schlecht?


 
War das nicht die mit dem Bug, weswegen ja er die .12 rauskam?


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

Ok das NT ist crap ? Hmm.. was stimmt denn nicht damit?


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War das nicht die mit dem Bug, weswegen ja er die .12 rauskam?


 Also wenn ich mir das Schrottding mal angucke, kann das gut hinkommen 

Was war denn der Bug?

@Pulga: Die Technik ist einfach billig, das ist der Unterschied zwischen Crap-Teilen und Netz-Teilen


----------



## watercooled (2. August 2011)

Das Netzteil ist wirklich Müll 

Die Rapm Reihe von Rasurbo ist halbwegs OK


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

Was kann denn maximal passieren? NT wird ausgehen oder? Ausbremsen aber nicht, oder?


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Dass das Netzteil abraucht, und dabei noch andere Komponenten des PC mit in den Abgrund reißt, halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Die wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen sind schon dabei (wenn sie funktionieren  )


----------



## watercooled (2. August 2011)

Nt überlastet, raucht, knallt, überspannung, Hardware raucht, knallt und alles geht kaputt


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dass das Netzteil abraucht, und dabei noch andere Komponenten des PC mit in den Abgrund reißt, halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Die wichtigsten Schutzschaltungen sind schon dabei (wenn sie funktionieren  )


 Das Thema hatten wir doch neulich erst mit dem Blitzschutz 


Bald hast du ja die 10k Posts  Da fällt mir ein, keiner fühlt sich für meinen Glückwunschfred zuständig


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

hmm


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> hmm


 Du kannst es ja 14 Tage zurückschicken, nur mach die OVP nicht auf, da hat der Händler dann nur den Wertverlust zu tragen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Was kann denn maximal passieren? NT wird ausgehen oder? Ausbremsen aber nicht, oder?


 
Das NT ist nicht das beste, aber Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden, wenn es die Leistung nicht bringt, die der Rechner braucht, schaltet es einfach ab und das wars dann.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das NT ist nicht das beste, aber Schutzschaltungen sind vorhanden, wenn es die Leistung nicht bringt, die der Rechner braucht, schaltet es einfach ab und das wars dann.


 Oder es spielt LC-Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

Dann muss ich ja wieder ewig warten bis ein anderes kommt und so.. Ich werde es mal testen einfach


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

So viel kann ja nicht schiefgehen


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

War das ironisch gemeint xD?


----------



## watercooled (2. August 2011)

Teilweise


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> War das ironisch gemeint xD?


Nein, war es nicht.


----------



## LaPulga (2. August 2011)

Ok, immerhin hat es ja die Schutzmechanismen, habe mir noch andere Bewertungen zu Rasurbo angeschaut und einzige Negativpunkte waren immer nur das man zB kein SLI betreiben kann ohne sich zusatzsteker zu besorgen, auch bei Leuten mit High End Systemen (GTX 480, i7..).
Hoffe es wird funktionieren will nicht noch laenger warten muessen xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Diese "Bewertungen" kannst du knicken, wenn du mehr wissen willst, musst du dir seriöse Reviews anschauen.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

User können Netzteile doch garnicht richtig Testen, wie Bewertungen sind wirklich Quatsch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Da gibts dann 5 Sterne, weil das Netzteil eingeschaltet werden kann und den alten Athlon 64 mit der 8400 GS versorgen kann.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da gibts dann 5 Sterne, weil das Netzteil eingeschaltet werden kann und den alten Athlon 64 mit der 8400 GS versorgen kann.


 Mal schauen, welche Bewertungen LC-Power-Crapteile haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Mal schauen, welche Bewertungen LC-Power-Crapteile haben


 
Du wirst dich wundern, was die da reinschreiben.


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

So muss ein Netzteil funktionieren : TruePower New 550W powers a GTX480 SLI / Core I7 980X


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern, was die da reinschreiben.


 Ich schau mal nach (die haben auch Gehäuse, Chinaböller natürlich integriert )

Bewertungen find ich grad keine, aber das 600W-Modell hat unglaubliche 16 und 18A auf den 12V-Schienen


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> So muss ein Netzteil funktionieren : TruePower New 550W powers a GTX480 SLI / Core I7 980X


 
Was ist da denn so laut?


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist da denn so laut?



Das Netzteil


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> So muss ein Netzteil funktionieren : TruePower New 550W powers a GTX480 SLI / Core I7 980X



Das kann doch nicht gehen?! Bin am Iphone und kann deshalb nicht gucken...


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist da denn so laut?


 Bestimmt nicht die Grafikkarten


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht gehen?! Bin am Iphone und kann deshalb nicht gucken...


 
Kauf dir mal ein Telefon, das flash kann.


----------



## HAWX (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf dir mal ein Telefon, das flash kann.



Nein bin noch 3 Tage im Umts-Limit
Das wär kein Problem die Youtube App geht dann auf


----------



## LaPulga (3. August 2011)

Meint ihr nun ich sollte aufgrund der Gefahr lieber nicht das Netzteil ausprobieren? Mit 650 Watt ist ja selbst bei geringer Effizienz noch luft, oder?


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Du kannst es bedenkenlos benutzen, ich würde aber von den 14 Tagen Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen und das Ding originalverpackt zurückschicken, damit auch der Händler keinen Schaden hat!


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

Also auch zurückschicken wenn es sagen wir mal 10 Tage lang perfekt,leise und stabil läuft?


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Also auch zurückschicken wenn es sagen wir mal 10 Tage lang perfekt,leise und stabil läuft?


 Würde ich nicht machen, der Händler hat ja dadurch einen Schaden aber theoretisch wäre es möglich!


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

Ich meine ja nur, falls es doch nicht müll ist sondern ein "gutes" NT und vernuenftig läuft für ein paar Tage könnte ich es ja weiterverwenden, oder sollte ich es lieber direkt zurueckschicken? warte schon auf den Tag genau seid 7 Tagen und es ist immernoch nur der Tower da..


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

Also ich würde es nicht benutzen, auch wenn du dann etwas länger warten musst. Würde es originalverpackt zurückschicken und ggf. nen Zettel draufkleben, dass es aufgrund eines Fehlkaufes nicht benutzt wurde und auch nicht geöffnet wurde.


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

Hmm werde es wohl urückschicken und mir hier im PC Markt direkt eins kaufen, will nicht mehr warten ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Lass dir aber kein Müll andrehen.


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

Nein, kann mir einer von euch eins empfehlen? Am besten 600-700 Watt damit Luft nach oben ist für mehrere Lüfter oder andere Komponenten in der Zukunft. Preis max. 80 Euro +- 5 Euro ^^

Wäre nett 

Gruß

PS: Ist es normal dass ich bei Mindfacory nun seid 7 Tagen warte und nur der Tower da ist ?


----------



## watercooled (4. August 2011)

Corsair AX650  Ist aber etwas teurer!


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

Vllt nochmal mein System, falls das Ntzteil selbst bei Erweiterung zu überdimensioniert ist:

i7-2600k
GTX 580 Gigabyte Ultra Durable
8 GB Ram
Crucial 64GB SSD
Barracuda HDD mit 1TB
LG Laufwerk
27 Zoll Monitor (unrelevant, oder?^^)
AsRock Mainboard
Alpenföhn Norwand Rev. B
4 Vorinstallierte Lüfter, 3x 120 und 1x 220


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Nein, kann mir einer von euch eins empfehlen? Am besten 600-700 Watt damit Luft nach oben ist für mehrere Lüfter oder andere Komponenten in der Zukunft. Preis max. 80 Euro +- 5 Euro ^^


 
Nimm das hier:
XFX Core Edition PRO 650W ATX 2.3 (P1-650S-NLB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

110 Euro bei Mindfactory, aber falls das nötig und wirklich gut ist würde ich es auch ausgeben


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Das XFX kostet bei Mindfactory 68€.
650W XFX Pro Core Edition 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

Ups, dachte es wäre das : 650W Corsair AX Serie Gold Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Frage ist ob ich mir dieses nicht im Pc - Markt nebenan bestelle, weil wieder 7 Tage warten? Ne danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Deswegen kannst du ja das XFX Core nehmen, das ist sofort lieferbar.

Wenn du KM willst, kannst du auch das BeQuiet nehmen.
680W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## der_knoben (4. August 2011)

Ich würde das BeQuiet bevorzugen.


----------



## LaPulga (4. August 2011)

Werde dann das BeQuiet bestellen denke ich mal^^ Vielen dank


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

Wäre auch für das Be Quiet!


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Habe bei Mindfactory den Auftrag storniert, sollte nämlioch am 30.8 erst Versandfertig sein, lol o.O?

Gucke nun bei Hardwareversand: hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb

Alles so ok? Den Alpfenföhn Norwand rev. B gibt es da leider nicht, und bei RAM weiß ich auch nicht ob der ok ist! 
OC ist eingeplant mit dem Prozessor!


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Ich kann den Warenkorb nicht sehen!

Wenn du übertakten einplanst, muss auch das Board passen, aber verlinke erstmal die Konfig per Screenshots oder sowas.


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-680W
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9
Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet
Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Das wären die Spezifikationen. OC für den Prozessor wäre mir sehr wichtig, da weiß ich nicht welchen CPU Kühler ich nehmen soll, weil den EKL Nordwand Rev. B gibt es beim Hardwareversand nicht! Sollte schon ein High-End CPU-Kühler sein, darf auch gerne 60 Euro kosten! Wäre eher ein Asus Board zu empfehlen oder ist meins schon gut für OC?


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Der beste CPU-Luftkühler wäre der Thermalright HR-02 Macho für nur 40€! Wenn es den Nordwand nicht gibt, kannst du den Mugen 2 nehmen, der ist besser als der 3er. Weiterhin gilt, dass der i5-2500k in Spielen keinen deut langsamer ist aber 80€ günstiger!

Rest sieht OK aus, aber wo ist das Gehäuse?


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Gehäuse ist der InWin Maelstrom Schallgedämmt, den habe ich schon erhalten.
Wieso gibt es denn CPU-Kühler die 60 Kosten? Von BeQuiet zB, sind die nicht besser, oder warum kostet der beste für OC geignete nur 40?
i7 wollte ich nehmen für Videoberbeitung von Spielsequenzen die ich aufnehmen werde etc


----------



## der_knoben (5. August 2011)

Welche Graka solls denn sein?


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Der i5 ist auch verdammt schnell für die Videobearbeitung. Der i7 müsste so 15-30% schneller sein, wenn dir das 80€ wert sind... ich finde aber schon meinen deutlich langsameren Phenom recht angenehm, du musst beim Rendern ja nicht zugucken 

Die CPU-Kühler sind eigentlich auch ab 60€ High-End aber aus nicht erköärbaren Gründen ist der HR-02 sehr günstig und er ist definitiv besser als der Thermalright Silver Arrow (war vorher der beste Kühler).


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Die Gigabyte GTX 580 Ultra Durable soll es werden , ich weiß, GTX 570 locker ausreichend, habe aber genau das Budget und in meinem Alter muss ich da ich zu Hause wohne für nix anderes Zahlen, deswegen wollte ich das Top-Modell gerne haben


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Die 570 ist nichtmal spürbar langsamer, das ist es ja!


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Lass mich meinen i7 haben  Mein erster eigener PC, da will ich das erste mal auf die Kacke hauen Ok und der Kühler ist auch für meinen Sockel kompatibel und für OC geeignet? Gibt es auch gute von BeQuiet(sollen ja leise sein, oder?)


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Die Kühler-Sockel-Kompatibilität kannst du z.B. beim Hersteller nachlesen. Der HR-02 ist bestens für OC geeignet und richtig eingestellt auch wunderbar leise. Es gibt auch Kühler von BQ! aber die sind teurer und nicht besser.


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Hmm den gibt es beim Hardwareversand leider nicht, werde dann zum BQ Dark Rock greifen für 59 Euro, soll sehr leistungstsark und seehr leise sein 

Bin dann mit allem drum und dran Ohne Gehäuse und Graka bei 780 mit Betriebssystem und diesmal sehr gutem Marken-Netzteil  Da ist die Vorfreude auf mein System gleich viel größer und entspannter


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Der Dark Rock ist auch gut  Viel Spaß dann mit deinem neuen System, kannst ja zur Sicherheit noch einmal posten


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Hier noch mal mein System  (Namen aus Hardwareversand kopiert) :

be quiet!Dark Rock Pro

Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155

Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) (Diese Version empfehlenswert?)

8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9

ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX (Ist das richtige oder? Gibt dort zwei mit sehr ähnlicher Bezeichnung??)

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-680W

Zusammen sind das dann 780 Euro! Frage: Lohnt sich der Express Versand? Will Montag bestellen und möchte, dass das System dann auch noch diese Woche aufjedenfall eintrifft, und bei jedem Artikel steht: sofort Lieferbar!

Dazu dann der In Win Maelstrom welcher 3x 120 Lüfter und 1x 220 Lüfter enthält + 01.09 wird dann die GTX 580 Ultra Durable von Gigabyte bestellt


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus (auch wenn der i7 immernoch unnötig ist ). Das Netzteil kannst du auch 100W kleiner wählen, dann hast du immernoch mächtig Luft. Die Lüfter des Gehäuses musst du mal ausprobieren, wenn die laut sind und du eine Lüftersteuerung vermeiden willst, musst die nochmal tauschen, den 220mm-Lüfter würde ich ans Board anschließen und runterregeln. Meine 200er-Lüfter geben beide bei 400rpm keinen Mucks mehr von sich  

Expressversand lohnt sich nicht bei Hardwareversand, innerhalb von 2 Tagen waren die Teile bei mir immer da, manchmal sogar am nächsten Tag!


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Will aber den i7, weil... Weißt bescheid ? Einmal das beste haben 
Und 580W reichen bei OC und den ganzen Lüftern und bei Hardware-Aufstockung die nächsten Jährchen? Also SLI will ich nicht aber falls ich in 2 Jahren neue GPU kaufe will ich nicht n neues NT haben 

Lüfter wären diese gut, oder?

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter  : Sieht ja aus als wäre dass nur soein.. Gestell xD? Ist da nicht noch was anderes dran wie beim CPU Kühler? Ich weiß, bin blöde ^^ 

3x diesen Lüfter wären dann 33 Euro, ginge doch eigendlich ^^

Werde dann wohl nicht den Expressversand nehmen, es sei denn, es kostet nur 5 Euro mehr oder so ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

580 Watt reichen dicke und wenn du unbedingt den i7 haben willst, dann kauf ihn dir, ist ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Auch wenn der i7 nicht schneller in Spielen ist und so, aber in gewissen Programmen und Videobearbeitungen find ich es nützlich, und da ich eh ein System für über 1100 Euro kaufe macht es den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Hoffe ich habe bei Hardwareversand nicht dasselbe Pech und muss bis zum 30.8 warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

Weswegen denn?


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Gute und günstige Lüfter gibt's bei Enermax:

Enermax T.B. Silence (12cm) (~5€) bzw. in rot oder blau oder 14cm bzw. in rot oder blau (5-10€; Anzahl hängt vom Gehäuse ab)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

Jop, die Enermax sind sehr gut.


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Ok meint ihr denn ich brauch noch welche? Habe ja dann den sehr teuren CPU Kühler, die 4 Vorinstallirten wovon einer 220mm ist und die Grafikkarte hat ja auch 3 Stück!

Den 220mm kann ich bei meinem Gehäuse an der Wand durch 6x 120mm austauschen, ist das empfehlenswert?


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Nein ist es nicht, lass den 220er und regel ihn runter.


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

ok, danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

Ein Lüfter in der Seitenwand reicht völlig. 6 Lüfter bringen holen nichts weiter raus, außer dass sie lauter sind.


----------



## LaPulga (5. August 2011)

Könnte man die 6 Lüfter nicht auf eine sehr geringe Zahl drehen damit sie gerade leiser werden?


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

Könnte man, aber du hast 6 lärmende Lager, statt nur einem, keinen Vorteil und 6 Lüfternaben, also 6 Windstimme Punkte. Wozu also die Lüfter tauschen, kostet nur Geld für nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Könnte man die 6 Lüfter nicht auf eine sehr geringe Zahl drehen damit sie gerade leiser werden?


 
Dann hast du wieder keine Leistung, ist also Jacke wie Hose, wie du das hinstellst, der eine 200er Lüfter ist sinnvoller.


----------



## huntertech (5. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hast du wieder keine Leistung, ist also Jacke wie Hose, wie du das hinstellst, der eine 200er Lüfter ist sinnvoller.


 Sein Brummen ist übrigens tiefer und damit angenehmer, wie gesagt gedrosselt bei 400rpm überhaupt nicht mehr hörbar (bei mir, bei lauteren Systemen geht natürlich mehr) und macht trotzdem mächtig Wind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

Ja, alleine durch den größeren Durchmesser hat der 200er deutliche Vorteile, was die Menge an Luft angeht, die pro Sekunden transportiert werden kann.


----------



## LaPulga (6. August 2011)

Ok, dann spare ich mir das Geld, frage ist nur, ob ich die 3 anderen bestehenden Lüfter nicht durch einen Be Quiet zB austausche, ich weiß ja nicht wie laut die sind^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

DAs weiß ich auch nicht, ich würde es erst mal ausprobieren, tauschen kannst du sie immer noch.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Ok, dann spare ich mir das Geld, frage ist nur, ob ich die 3 anderen bestehenden Lüfter nicht durch einen Be Quiet zB austausche, ich weiß ja nicht wie laut die sind^^


 Ja, tausch die erstmal. Wenn dann aber nicht die teuren Be Quiet!, es gibt auch leise von Enermax (T.B. Silence bzw. Apollish).


----------



## LaPulga (6. August 2011)

Irgendwie sagt mir aber das Aussehen von Enermax nicht so zu (dieser Aufkleber bzw. dieses Logo in der Mitte des Lüfters)

Wie ist es mit den "neuen" EKL Alpenföhn 120mm Lüfter? Die sind blau mit einem Schwarzen Rahmen, sehen schick aus, mir fällt jedoch der Name nicht ein 

Gibt es im 60 Euro Segment noch einen besseren Lüfter , der vor allem SEHR leise agiert? Der Be Quiet Dark Rock scheint ja schon sehr sehr leise und stark zu sein und sieht zudem sehr schick aus!


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Der beste Kühler ist wie gesagt der HR-02 Macho, der Lüfter ist selbst bei 100% noch recht leise, richtig geregelt ist der Kühler unhörbar! Die richtige Regelung gehört aber immer dazu!

Welche Lüfter meinst du denn? Such in deinem Hirn nach dem Namen!


----------



## LaPulga (6. August 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost PWM-Lüfter


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Muss natürlich auch gut geregelt werden. Scheint aber ok zu sein, wenn du so viele PWM-Lüfter an dein Board anschließen kannst 

Normalerweise sind PWM-Lüfter für CPU-Kühler gedacht.


----------



## LaPulga (6. August 2011)

Woher weiß man denn wieviele ich anschließen kann an mein Board? Und so einen Mini-Lüfter für den CPU?


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Was ist ein Mini-Lüfter?  Wenn du kleine Lüfter meinst, die haben den gleichaen Anschluss 

Wieviele Lüfer drangehen steht auf der Herstellerwebsite.


----------



## LaPulga (6. August 2011)

Ok, ich hoffe es gehen wenigstens die 4 ran die vorinstalliert sind


----------



## LaPulga (6. August 2011)

Naja mit Mini Lüfter meine ich, dass die gegenüber einem CPU Kühler ja recht klein sind bzw schwächer oder?


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

Der Lüfter am Kühler ist auch ein 120er oder 140er, also genau das gleiche in blau  Ob die 4 vorinstallierten rangehen


----------



## LaPulga (6. August 2011)

Hmm, wie soll ich erklären, meinte, dass der COU-Kühler ja noch das andere "Gedöhns " dran hat xD

ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  Das ist mein Mainboard, aber wie ich das ganze nachschaue ob die ranpassen weiß ich trotzdem nicht Auf der Herstellerseite finde ich auch nicht sonderlich mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit den "neuen" EKL Alpenföhn 120mm Lüfter? Die sind blau mit einem Schwarzen Rahmen, sehen schick aus, mir fällt jedoch der Name nicht ein


 
Das ist der Matterhorn.
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der Matterhorn fährt mit dem Macho den Gletscher runter, aber ohne Eis.


----------



## huntertech (6. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist der Matterhorn.
> EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Der Matterhorn fährt mit dem Macho den Gletscher runter, aber ohne Eis.


 Den Satz musst du mir erklären


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Den Satz musst du mir erklären


 
Der Matterhorn ist ein sehr guter Kühler.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Matterhorn ist ein sehr guter Kühler.


 Sag das doc gleich


----------



## LaPulga (7. August 2011)

Hey Leute 

Mir sind in den vergangenen zwei Tagen wieder ein paar Fragen aufgekommen 

Da der von mir ausgesuchte  CPU-Kühler Dark Rock Pro von Bequiet sehr schwer ist (1,4kg ca.) wollte ich fragen ob sich das MB nicht durchbiegen kann und ob mann was dagegen machen kann? Ob mein Board Vertikal oder Horizontal in meinem In Win Maelstrom eingebaut wird weiß ich leider nicht! 

Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob es hilfreich wäre wenn ich mir Lüfter und Festplattenentkoppler zulege, oder bringt das nicht viel? Weiß auch nicht welche man nehmen muss bei meiner Platte und den Lüftern von denen mir der Name unbekannt ist 

Außerdem habe ich mich gefragt (Ja jetzt ist der Moment angekommen wo ihr genervt seid ) ob in meinen Tower die SSD`s problemlos installierbar sind oder ob ich soeinen Einbauadapter benötige? Hab es leider nicht rausfinden können 

Achja, wie genau gucke ich ob die 4 Lüfter an mein MB angeschlossen werden können? Mir sagen die ganzen Steckplätze rein gar nichts? Sehe da nur mir unbekannte Wörter und Zahlen


Vielen Dank nochmal 

PS: Ich denke mal ich werde mich dann für das selbe Be Quiet NT Modell in 580W Größe entscheiden, sollte ja ausreichen, auch unter Vollast, oder?  Sparen tu ich da nur 15 Euro, aber dafür springt vllt. eine Logitech Tastatur raus, mal schauen 

VIelen dank


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

Der Kühler wird mit einer Backplate befestigt, das hält schon. Aber beim Transport wäre ich sehr vorsichtig 

Festplattenentkoppler brauchst Du nur, wenn Dich die Zugriffsgeräusche der Platte stören, falls das bis jetzt nicht der Fall war, würde ich den weglassen. Ebenso bei den Lüfterentkopplern.

Bei vielen Gehäusen sind Einbaumöglichkeiten für 2,5" SSD's vorhanden. Da müsstest Du mal auf der Homepage des Herstellers nachschauen, oder Reviews dazu lesen.

Welches Board nimmst Du jetzt?


----------



## LaPulga (7. August 2011)

Also solange die Lüfterentkoppler und Festplattenentkoppler nicht sehr teuer sind, nehme ich die gerne mit dazu, kann ja nicht schaden wenn es leiser wird. Bei meinem alten PC hat mich ein starkes Vibrieren doch sehr genervt! Da ich jetzt soviel ausgebe fuer den Rechner wäre es also schon schön wenn der so leise wie möglich wird ohne eine WAKÜ in Betracht zu ziehen 

Ich nehme dieses Board:

ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX   Lüfter wären da dann 3x 120mm und 1x 220mm und ansonsten CPU-Kühler und sowas!

Ok wegen der SSD schau ich dann nochmal, die SSD arbeitet ja eh lautlos und gibt keine Vibrationen ans Gehäuse ab oder?


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

An das Board kannst Du den CPU-LÜfter anschließen, außerdem 2x 3pin Gehäuselüfter und 1x 4pin (PWM)-Lüfter.

Den 220mm Lüfter würde ich auf jeden Fall am Board anschließen. Bei den 120ern würde ich leise Lüfter nehmen, und diese am Netzteil anschließen. Oder Du verwendest Y-3pin-Kabel.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

Eine SSD macht weder Geräusche noch Vibrationen, stimmt!


----------



## LaPulga (7. August 2011)

Lüfter lässt sich also nicht irgendwie ohne soeine Lüftersteuerung runterregeln ?  :

In der Seite präsentiert sich ein weites Mesh-Fenster, hinter dem ein großer Lüfter verbaut wurde. Von der offiziellen Breite her (gemessen an den Bohrlöchern) wäre dies ein 18,5 cm Lüfter, der tatsächliche Radius des Lüfters beträgt aber sogar stolze 22 cm. Er wird über einen regulären Molex-Stecker mit Strom versorgt und ist somit nicht regelbar (zumindest nicht ohne separate Lüftersteuerung). Da der Lüfter auch beleuchtet ist und dies womöglich nicht jederman zusagt, befindet sich an der Aussenseite noch ein Ein-Aus-Schalter, der die Beleuchtung des Lüfters ab- oder hinzuschaltet. An der Arbeitsweise des Lüfters ändert dies jedoch nichts. Dieser dreht sich auch ohne Beleuchtung munter weiter.

Scheinbar sind die HDD`S schon automatisch entkoppelt, oder?

Die fünf 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke werden mittels eines Schienen-Systems frontal eingesetzt. Hierzu muss man lediglich die Frontpartie abnehmen. Die bis zu sechs Festplatten werden mit einem ähnlichen Schienensystem seitlich eingeführt. Die Details des Schienensystems sind dabei sehr erwähnenswert, denn in der Tat besitzt In Win das wohl fortschrittlichste Konzept, dass es auf dem Markt gibt. Die Schienen sind aus Kunststoff gefertigt, mit einem Gummi überzogen und mit einer Metallspange versehen. Auf diese Weise werden alle Laufwerke komplett entkoppelt, bleiben jedoch durch die Metallspange geerdet. Gerade diese zusätzliche Erdung ist eine wichtige Maßnahme, die bedauerlicherweise von vielen Herstellern nicht ernst genug genommen wird. So sind Laufwerke zwar auch über das Stromkabel geerdet, gefährden darüber aber alle anderen angeschlossenen Laufwerke, weil deren Erdung womöglich über die anderen Hardwarekomponenten führt, bevor sie tatsächlich abgeleitet wird. Zur Sicherheit sollten daher auch entkoppelte Laufwerke übers Gehäuse geerdet sein.

Sieht also so aus als bräuchte ich einen solchen SSD Adapter!

Außerdem stellt sich mir nun die Frage ob ich nicht irgendwie noch soeinen Staubfilter einbaue weil das Netzteil und die Lüfter wohl Staub einziehen könnten, laut Review? Oder ist der Staub nicht schlimm oder leicht entfernbar? (Will eig nicht alle 2 Tage den PC aufschrauben xD)


----------



## LaPulga (7. August 2011)

Hmm ich werde nicht Schlau aus deinen Begriffen @ Softy  Also ich soll die 3x 120mm Lüfter ans Netzteil anschließen? Und den 220mm wo? Hoffe das von mir ausgescuhte Be Quiet hat genügend Anschlüsse: 

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-680W  (Nehme warscheinlich die 580W Version)


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

Ich kenne die das Gehäuse nicht, daher kann ich nichts über die Lautstärke der Lüfter sagen. 

Board würde ich dieses nehmen: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Da sind dann genug Anschlüsse für die Lüfter


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. August 2011)

Bei meiner ssd (ocz vertex 2) war nen einbau set mit dabei  das gibs bestimmt bei anderen herstellern auch 

Habs bei mir aber nicht benutzt, hab meine ssd einfach auf den gehäuseboden gelegt


----------



## LaPulga (7. August 2011)

Warum ist dieses denn günstiger als mein ausgewähltes, bzw das was von euch vorher empfohlen wurde?

Und den 220mm kann man wirklich nur per Lüftersteuerung runterregeln?


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

Der Z68 Chipsatz hat ein paar mehr Features, das einzig sinnvolle davon ist, dass Du im Notfall die IGP des Prozessors nutzen kannst, falls Deine Grafikkarte mal kaputt geht.  Die anderen Features SSD-Caching, Lucid Virtu etc. sind imo totaler Blödsinn.

Den großen Lüfter kannst Du genau wie die kleinen dann am Board anschließen und im BIOS runterregeln.


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Nur eine kleine Frage nebenbei: Ist die OnBoard Grafikkarte stark genug um Diablo 2 flüssig abzuspielen? Muss mir ja noch bis um 1.9 die Zeit vertreiben xD

Ok dann nehme ich die "P" Version wegen der Lüfter! Was meinst du denn wegen den Staubfiltern? Wäre das eine Überlegung wert? Will ja nicht dass da sich Staub ablagert irgendwie  

Können Mainboards eig. langsam sein und das System ausbremsen?

Hmm bevor ich nochmal bestellen muss sollte ich vllt im vornerein Be Quiet 120mm Lüfter mitbestellen, oder doch lieber warten bis ich eh Graka bestelle?


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Du meinst die Sandy-IGP? Wenn die mal ein Spiel zum Laufen bringt, dann kann Diablo 2 sogar noch funktionieren, natürlich ohne Gewähr 

Staubfilter brauchst du nur, wenn du lieber die absaugst als das Gehäuse mit Druckluft auszupusten.

Lahme Mainboards gibt es übrigens nicht.

Den Be Quiet! würde ich nicht nehmen, lohnt sich bei dir nicht. Wenn, dann günstige Lüfter von Enermax (T.B. Silence bzw. Apollish).


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Wieso sagst du lohnt sich bei "mir" nicht ;P?

 Nein ich meine ob die onboard Grafikkarte Diablo 2 abspielen könnte? Oder ist mit diesem Begriff die Prozessor IGP gemeint? Dachte immer jedes MB hat eine Mini-Grafikeinheit oder sowas xD

Beschädigt man nichts wenn man da mit Druckluft reinpustet xD?  Muss bloß erwähnen das ich vllt nicht jedes mal Gehöuse auf schrauben will, oder lässt sich das gar nicht abwenden, d.h. auch nicht durch staubfilter irgendwie?


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

1. Heißen die Dinger IGP
2. Sitzt die bei Sandy Bridge in der CPU, nicht auf dem Board. Das Teil meintest du doch, oder?
3. Hat nicht jedes Board eine.
4. Druckluft ist ungefährlich, wenn du die Lüfter fixierst.
5. Ab und zu musst du es sowieso machen.
6. Die Be Quiet!s sind wegen ihrem guten Lager so begehrt und teuer und das lohnt sich nur bei Silent-Fetischisten, wo man das auch hören kann, ergo nicht bei dir


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Hmm, ich dachte das MB an sich hat eine Grafikeinheit an sich für den reinen Office Betrieb etc?

zu 6. : Ok, ich werde dann einfach mal abwarten und schauen wielaut die vorinstallierten sind!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Hmm, ich dachte das MB an sich hat eine Grafikeinheit an sich für den reinen Office Betrieb etc?


 
Nö, die Zeiten, in denen die Grafik im Chipsatz auf dem Brett ist, ist vorbei. Sandy hat sie in der CPU und Llano ebenso, Bulldozer hat keine und Sandy E auch nicht.
Willst du also mit Bulldozer und einem aktuellen Chipsatz eine Grafikeinheit haben, guckst du in die Röhre, ebenso gilt das für Sandy E.

Wobei ein ITX Brett mit Sockel 2011 schon stark wäre... das Brett besteht nur aus einem Sockel, sonst nichts.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Nein, das haben nur manche Boards aber in dem Fall hat's eh die CPU. Die Einheit wird aber nur aktiv, wenn du keine GraKa hast.

6: Ja ok, mach das


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Hat dieses Board eine solche Eingeit: ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX ? Oder brauch man die nichtmal für Diablo 2 sondern kann auch so spielen? Habe echt gar keine Ahung 

Mit der P Version dieses Boardes kann ich die IGP ja nicht nutzen, ist aber eh nur für 1 Monat dann habe ich die Grafikkarte, da sind mir die Lüfter-Anschlüsse doch wichtiger 

Wieviele Lüfter kann ich denn an dieses Board dann anschließen insgesamt?


----------



## tobibo (8. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dieses Board eine solche Eingeit: ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX ? Oder brauch man die nichtmal für Diablo 2 sondern kann auch so spielen? Habe echt gar keine Ahung
> 
> Mit der P Version dieses Boardes kann ich die IGP ja nicht nutzen, ist aber eh nur für 1 Monat dann habe ich die Grafikkarte, da sind mir die Lüfter-Anschlüsse doch wichtiger
> 
> Wieviele Lüfter kann ich denn an dieses Board dann anschließen insgesamt?



Nochmal, die "Einheit" sitzt nicht auf dem Board, sonder in der Cpu!!

Diese Einheit, auch IGP genannt, kannst du aber nur mit einem h61/h67/z68 Board mit entsprechendem Grafikausgang nutzen.
Also nicht mit dem Asrock P67.
Du brauchst natürlich irgendeine Grafikeinheit, wo willst du sonst den Monitor anschliessen??

Wie viele Lüfter du anschliessen kannst, musst du schauen, einfach mal bei geizhals.de den Namen des Boards eintippen, dann siehst du die Ausstattung/Anschlüsse usw. 
Oder du schaust auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

Wenn die den Grafikchip von Sandy nutzen willst (der ist im DIE des Prozessors drin), brauchst du einen Chipsatz, der diese Grafikeinheit anspricht, der P67 kann das nicht und dann muss diesere Chipsatz logischer Weise auch eine Grafikschnittstelle nach außen haben, sonst kannst du eben den Monitor nicht anschließen.
Da du auch übertakten willst, kannst du nur ein Z68 Mainboard nehmen, denn mit den H Brettern kannst du nicht übertakten.

Das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 wäre hier sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Wieviele Lüfter kann ich denn an dieses Board dann anschließen insgesamt?



An das Board kannst Du 4 Gehäuselüfter anschließen. Auch den großen 220mm Lüfter


----------



## tabletpc2011 (8. August 2011)

Zu den Eingabegeräten: Händler würde ich auf jeden Fall nur aus Deutschland nehmen (falls Du aus Deutschland kommst ), schon allein wegen Porto.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Nochmal, die "Einheit" sitzt nicht auf dem Board, sonder in der Cpu!!
> 
> Diese Einheit, auch IGP genannt, kannst du aber nur mit einem h61/h67/z68 Board mit entsprechendem Grafikausgang nutzen.
> Also nicht mit dem Asrock P67.
> ...


 Er hat's mal wieder erfasst


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Das würde bedeuten, dass ich also mit dem jetzt zusammengestellten System ohne der Grafikkarte, welche erst am 1.9 bestellt wird, den Rechner gar nicht nutzen kann, da ich keinen Monitor anschließen kann aufgrund der fehlenden Grafikeinheit?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Jup. Mit dem P67-Chipsatz ist die Nutzung der IGP nicht möglich, also auch keine Bildausgabe.


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Ok, und wie machen das Office PC`s? Die haben doch auch keine Grafikkarte und auch bestimmt nicht alle einen Prozessor mit IGP, oder irre ich mich


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

da sitz dann nen grafikchip auf dem board


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Die haben dann entweder ein H61/H67/Z68 Chipsatz oder eine onBoard Grafik. Der Trend geht allerdings zur IGP (SandyBridge, AMD's Fusion...)


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Hmm und das P hat keine Onboard-Grafik? Dann muss ich wohl doch zu dem Z68 greifen , passen da auch die 4 Lüfter ran? Werd ewirklich nicht aus diesen Begriffen schlau auf den Seiten, sonst wuerde ich ja selber schauen :  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Extreme4 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

schau dir hier mal das bild an: http://www.pctreiber.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/asrock_z68_extreme4.jpg

da seh ich sechs lüfter anschlüsse, wovon einer für die cpu ist.
und nen ausgang für die "grafikkarte" seh ich auch 

die beschreibung und die bilder auf hardwareversand.de sind wirklich nicht dolle...einfach ein wenig zuviel info auf einmal


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Sind die Lüfteranschlüsse ganz links?

PS: Da es jetzt 150 Euro für das MB sind, gibt es vllt. sogar noch ein "besseres" für diesen Preis, egal ob von Asus/Asrock/Msi/Gigabyte?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

einer ist oben rechts direkt unter dem blauen vga ausgang
zwei stück sitzen rechts über den ram bänken
einer ist links unter den ram bänken
und zwei stück sitzen mittig, direkt über dem asrock schriftzug


ob es bessere gibt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich noch auf nem sockel 775 fahre.
aber da haben sicherlich andere nen paar tips für dich


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt mal im Handbuch nachgeschaut:

Es gibt 1x CPU-FAN 4pin, 1x CPU-FAN 3pin (denke mal, hier kann ein Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen werden), 1x PWR-FAN (der ist nicht regelbar, der Lüfter läuft also konstant mit 12 Volt),  3x CHA-FAN (für Gehäuselüfter).

Also reichen die Lüfteranschlüsse doch aus, war mal wieder falsch auf geizhals angegeben


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Meinst du die P oder die Z Version @ Softy?

Danke euch beiden 

Hmm sollte ich dieses lieber nicht nehmen wenn der eine nicht regelbar ist?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Das Z68 Extreme4 meinte ich.

Genau, der PWR-FAN ist nicht regelbar, die anderen schon. Für 4 Gehäuselüfter reicht das also aus.


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Der PWR Fan ist was genau? Der 220mm?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

muss der 220er überhaupt geregelt werden ?
mein 200er der beim sharkoon gehäuse drin ist, ist so leise das da nix gemacht werden muss


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Der PWR Fan ist was genau? Der 220mm?


 
Eigentlich ist ein Kontroll-Anschluss für den Lüfter des Netzteils. Wenn Dein NEtzteil also einen solchen Anschluss besitzt würde ich den dort anschließen. Ansonsten einfach frei lassen.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> muss der 220er überhaupt geregelt werden ?
> mein 200er der beim sharkoon gehäuse drin ist, ist so leise das da nix gemacht werden muss


 Normalerweise schon, mein Haf 922 hat auch 2x200mm und die nerven bis 400 rpm.


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

be quiet!Dark Rock Pro

Intel Core i7-2600K Box, LGA1155

Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")

Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version) (Diese Version empfehlenswert?)

8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9

ASRock Z68 Extreme 4 1155

be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-580W

Das wäre jetzt mein Computer-System, gibt es noch verbesserungen? Könnte ich nicht einfach das normale Z68 nehmen? Also die nicht Extreme-Version? Oder wo wären da dann wieder die Nachteile? (Zu wenig anschlüsse für Lüfter etc.?)


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Ob du den i7 brauchst musst du wissen, in Spielen wie gesagt keine Vorteile, in Anwendungen nur maximal 30%. Rest sieht ganz gut aus. Beim Board kannst du natürlich auch das Z68 Pro3 kaufen, das hat aber kein USB3-Frontpanel und etwas weniger Anschlüsse (kannst du ja vergleichen).


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Das Asrock Z68 Pro3 ginge auch, das hat genauso viele Lüfteranschlüsse wie das Extreme4. Aber kein USB3-Frontpanel, falls das für Dich wichtig ist. Und Crossfire/SLI geht damit nicht, was aber nicht relevant sein dürfte.

Kühler könntest Du Dir auch mal den Thermalright HR-02 Macho anschauen. Sehr leistungsstark und dabei leise


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Wollte wegen dem Aussehen gerne den Dark Rock nehmen  Was ist ein Frontpanel? Ist das nicht eine Vorrichtung an der ich "vorne" am PC USB Anschlüsse habe und nicht "hinten" am Rechner? Das andere MB also die "normale nicht extreme Version" hätte dann nur hinten am Computer USB Anschlüsse? SLI ist mir nicht wichtig! Kann man nicht ein USB 3 Frontpanel dazu kaufen so dass ich dabei günstiger weg komme?

Edit: @ Huntertech: Hör auf mir meinen i7 zu klauen  Nein war nur ein Spaß, aber da ich eh soviel Ausgebe, investiere ich das Geld noch in den Prozessor und 30% Leistung ist für Anwendungen auch nicht schlecht, außerdem unterstützt BF3 vllt SMT oder andere neue Spiele, auch wenn es bis dahin wieder schnellere i7`s vorhanden sind xD


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Für ein USB3-Frontpanel brauchst Du einen internen USB3-Port, der ist beim Z68 Pro3 nicht dabei. So sieht ein Frontpanel aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Z68 Pro3 hat nur hinten 2x USB3. Gehäuse Front-USB2 kann natürlich dort auch angeschlossen werden.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Wollte wegen dem Aussehen gerne den Dark Rock nehmen  Was ist ein Frontpanel? Ist das nicht eine Vorrichtung an der ich "vorne" am PC USB Anschlüsse habe und nicht "hinten" am Rechner? Das andere MB also die "normale nicht extreme Version" hätte dann nur hinten am Computer USB Anschlüsse? SLI ist mir nicht wichtig! Kann man nicht ein USB 3 Frontpanel dazu kaufen so dass ich dabei günstiger weg komme?
> 
> Edit: @ Huntertech: Hör auf mir meinen i7 zu klauen  Nein war nur ein Spaß, aber da ich eh soviel Ausgebe, investiere ich das Geld noch in den Prozessor und 30% Leistung ist für Anwendungen auch nicht schlecht, außerdem unterstützt BF3 vllt SMT oder andere neue Spiele, auch wenn es bis dahin wieder schnellere i7`s vorhanden sind xD


 Jap, das ist ein Frontpanel, nur dass du mit Frontpanel hinten keine Anschlüsse mehr hast (da wird das Panel angeschlossen). 

Der Unterschied zum i7 ist nicht groß genug, bis Grafikkarten aufhören zu limitieren ist die CPU eh wieder reif zum Wechsel!


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Hmm mal schauen welches ich nehme, ich berichte es euch gleich :=


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Ich tippe auf ein Asus P8P67 (B3) mit dem Cooler Master USB3-Frontpanel


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Jap, das ist ein Frontpanel, nur dass du mit Frontpanel hinten keine Anschlüsse mehr hast (da wird das Panel angeschlossen).
> 
> Der Unterschied zum i7 ist nicht groß genug, bis Grafikkarten aufhören zu limitieren ist die CPU eh wieder reif zum Wechsel!



aber wenn man so einen adapter zu internen usb 3.0 hat spart man sich das nach hinten ziehen und hat die noch frei.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

jojogangsta90 schrieb:


> aber wenn man so einen adapter zu internen usb 3.0 hat spart man sich das nach hinten ziehen und hat die noch frei.


 Wenn man einen hat. Internes USB 3.0 auf dem Board natürlich vorausgesetzt!


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Werde auf internen USB 3.0 verzichten und lieber die günstigere Variante nehmen, weil große Datenmengen verschiebe ich vllt einmal im Monat und dann brauch ich das eig. nicht unbedingt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2011)

du kannst ja eine Bluetooth Festplatte nehmen.


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

USB 3.0 brauchst du eh nur dann, wenn du oft große Dateien auf Festplatten verschiebst, die auch diesen Anschluss haben.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

und wenns nur ein 1mal im monat ist nutzt man falls ein board mit i/o usb 3 gekauft wird den hinten. 

Trotz das es anstrengend ist und rücknprobleme verursacht. Achtung Bandscheibenvorfall risiko!!!! (Bitte nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Dann kann man sich auch ein Verlängerungskabel kaufen un des neben den PC legen.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

wenn es zu anstrengend ist sich hinter den PC zu bücken wäre das eine Lösung.


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Hallo Leute 

So gibt wieder ein Problem, bei Hardwareversand mit PayPal Zahlen bei Summen ueber 500 Euro ist nicht, warum auch immer.. Deswegen jetzt Alternate, aber da mein Asrock Board nicht lieferbar ist bräuchte ich eins mit dem z68 Chipsatz wo meine 4 Lüfter ranpassen!

Könntet ihr mir da ein günstiges (wichtig nicht teuer!) empehlen welches auf Lager ist?

ALTERNATE

(Wichtig wäre es mir bei Alternate zu bestellen wegen dem Express Versand, wollte den PC nämlich vor Beginn der Schulzeit zusammenbauen und wenns geht auch nicht erst am Samstag auf dem letzten Drücker, da nehme ich den Aufpreis der Waren in Kauf ^^

Danke


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

Expressversand brauchst du bei alternate definitiv nicht, wenn du heute bestellst isses spätestens mittwoch da  die sind da echt schnell


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Ok, das hört sich super an, bedeutet auf Lager bei denen nur dass es da rumliegt oder wirklich SOFORT versandfertig? Mindfactory ist nämlich pure verarsche.. überall stand auf Lager und denn ruft man an und was ist, sie können dass nicht ausliefern weil dies und jenes gefehlt hat 


Bei dem MB ist mir schnick shcnack unwichtig, hauptsache eine gute Marke wo alles angeschlossen werden kann und so, USB 3 komplett unwichtig eigendlich


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

Wenn da steht auf lager dann isses da auch auf lager, alternate is wirklich super


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Hmm nun muss mir nur noch einer ein Board empfehlen  *Auf Hilfe hoffe*


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Das Asrock Z68 Pro3 gibt es doch bei alternate. Nur halt etwas teurer: Z68 Pro3


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Weiß ich doch @ Softy, hätte aber gerne eine alternative die bereits im Lager vorhanden ist  Mit Z68 Chip und den 4 Steckplätzen für Lüfter ^^


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Da finde ich leider kein (bezahlbares)


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Was ist mit dem GIGABYTE GA-Z68P-DS3 ?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Das ist jetzt aber das letzte Handbuch, das ich für dich virtuell wälze  Moment

edit: Also 2x Gehäuselüfteranschluss. Da kannst Du 2x ein  Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel nehmen und dann deine 4 Lüfter  anschließen.


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Hehe sorry werde mich bald mit der Materie beschäftigen und dann selber mehr und mehr Wissen sammeln 

Danke nochmal  Also du meinst dass kann ich uneingeschränkt nehmen? Wie gesagt, schnick schnack egal, hauptsache ich kann alles anschließen und es ist kein "Müll MB"


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Ich würde eh so leise Lüfter nehmen, die am Netzteil angeschlossen keine Turbine sind, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.

Die Serienlüfter der Gehäuse sind meist eh nicht so toll, und wie sich 2 verschiedene Lüfter an einem Y-Kabel verhalten, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Angeblich sind die im In Win ganz leise, müsste andere Lüfter eh später nachkaufen aus Geldgründen! Aber das MB geht ?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Ja wie gesagt, das entscheidende ist die benötigte Ausstattung. Wenn die für Dich ok ist, dann ist das Board ok


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Irg. hört sich das wieder fragwürdig an, ist an dem MB was schlecht? Wie gesagt unwichtig ist eig SLI/Usb 3 und so, hauptsache Lüfter passen und so ?  Außerdem gibt es ja noch falls man es unbedingt brauch noch die möglichkeit Lüfter ans NT anzuschließen, wobei die 4 ausreichen sollten ^^


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

Was du mit deine lüfter hast raff ich nicht^^


Sorry hab jetzt nicht die ganzen seiten gelesen aber ich lese fast nur noch was mit lüfter.

Du kannst von revoltec ne lüftersteuerung kaufen die gibt es für den 3,5" schacht die nimmt 4 lüfter mit 3 pin anschluß auf.


Und wenn du gleich nen euro mehr ausgibst bekommste ordentliche, ich hab die scythe slipstream mit 1000 umdrehungen drin. Die höre ich auch nicht wenn ich na ran gehe


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

so kaufe das jetzt das system,vielen dank nochmal


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

Hast wohl nen kleinen ruck gebraucht was? 

Ich such dir mal die steuerung raus und mach dir mal nen foto wie das bei mir aussieht aber morgen erst


----------



## LaPulga (8. August 2011)

Ok vielen dank  Auch an euch alle die ihr mir geholfen habt großes Lob  War ja doch eine schwere Geburt mit mir und hat sicherlich eure Zeit gekostet  Aber vielen vielen dank, werde dann berichten sobald es da ist und dann auch Bilder von dem PC hier hochladen 

Gute nacht


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Es gab hier schon vereinzelt entscheidungsfreudigere Leute  Aber Hauptsache, das Ergebnis stimmt. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. August 2011)

Revoltec Produkt - Revolution Technology

das wäre die lüftersteuerung a la revoltec die kostet auch nicht wirklich viel...bei interesse zeig ich dir noch wie die bei mir drin ist, ich hab nämlich das blech und die leds bei mir abgemacht und so ins gehäuse geworfen


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Eine sehr gute Lüftersteuerung ist die Kaze Master und die Kaze Master Pro (4- bzw. 6-Kanal).


----------



## LaPulga (9. August 2011)

Hey 

Vielen dank, werde sie mir später mal anschauen, ist das bei denen so, dass man dann alle Lüfter steuern kann wie man moechte, oder wie genau? Habe auch mal gesehen dass einige soein kleines Mini-Display haben wo Temperaturen der Hardware verzeichnet sind und wo man die Lüfter dort direkt regulieren konnte, ist sowas sehr teuer?


Edit: Alternate hat direkt heute morgen bestätigt , dass die Ware raus ist  Heute oder morgen werde ich dass dann in EMpfang nehmen können


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Hier kannst Du Dich mal umschauen: Lüftersteuerung in Luftkühlung/Zubehör | Geizhals.at Deutschland=

Prima finde ich diese hier: AeroCool FP-01, 5.25" Multifunktionspanel | Geizhals.at Deutschland (weil ein CardReader mit dabei ist )


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Es gibt Lüftersteuerungen mit einem Auto-Mode, der sich nach Temperaturfühlern richtet, aber alle haben einen Manual-Mode. Dann gibt es welche mit Touchscreen, manche mit hochwertigen Displays, die man auch aus mehreren Blickwinkeln lesen kann, manche haben Drehschalter, andere haben Tasten oder Taster, manche sind stufenlos, andere haben stufen, manche können PWM, manche nicht. Dann gibt es noch seltsame Phänomene, z.B. fiepen manche Lüfter, wenn sie mit der NZXT Sentry 2 heruntergeregelt werden sehr laut.

Alles in allem finde ich den Auto-Mode schwachsinnig, da man ihn oft nicht mal annähernd einstellen kann und die Temperaturfühler nicht richtig platziert werden können. Damit finde ich eben diese Fühler auch sinnlos, Alarmfunktionen auch. Meine Empfehlung wäre die sehr gute Scythe Kaze Master (4-Kanal) bzw. Kaze Master Pro (6-Kanal), die sehr hochwertig verarbeitet sein soll, keine Praxisprobleme zeigt, edel aussieht und das Display auch gut ist. Sie hat zwar auch Wärmesensoren, aber die kannst du ja für Spielereien wie Zimmertemperatur (Fühler außerhalb des Gehäuses) oder Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse nutzen. Den CPU-Lüfter würde ich als einzigen nicht da anschließen, sondern an das Mainboard (an die Pins mit dem Namen CPU_FAN) und die Lüftersteuerung des Boards so einstellen (oder von uns einstellen lassen), dass der Lüfter im Leerlauf sehr leise ist und unter Last nur kaum hörbar. Die Gehäuselüfter an der Lüftersteuerung würde ich alle so regeln, dass du sie nicht mehr hörst. Für 12cm-Lüfter sollten da rund 800-1000rpm reichen, 14cm-Lüfter sind bei 600-800rpm sehr leise, für 20cm und größer habe ich 400rpm als unhörbares Maximum herausgefunden.

Hast du Entkoppler für die Festplatte? Das ganze Lüftergespiele bringt nichts, wenn die weiterhin vor sich hinvibriert


----------



## LaPulga (9. August 2011)

Mein In Win Maelstrom hat eine intrigierte Festplattenentkopplung   Also würde gerne eins mit Display haben an denen man da auch was einstellen kann, hochwertig wäre gut, sollte edel aussehen von der optik


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Vorinstallierte Mini-Entkoppler halte ich für Mist, die kommen bei Weitem nicht an das ran, was man nachrüsten kann! 

Eine weitere gute Lüftersteuerung wäre die NZXT Sentry 2 mit Touchscreen-display, aber beschwer dich nicht, wenn nachher deine Lüfter fiepen


----------



## LaPulga (9. August 2011)

Vielen dank für die Empfehlungen, werde sie mir nachher anschauen  , soll nun erstmal zum Fußball, ich melde mich später dann nochmal :=


Gruß


----------



## LaPulga (9. August 2011)

Die fünf 5,25 Zoll Laufwerke werden mittels eines Schienen-Systems frontal eingesetzt. Hierzu muss man lediglich die Frontpartie abnehmen. Die bis zu sechs Festplatten werden mit einem ähnlichen Schienensystem seitlich eingeführt. Die Details des Schienensystems sind dabei sehr erwähnenswert, denn in der Tat besitzt In Win das wohl fortschrittlichste Konzept, dass es auf dem Markt gibt. Die Schienen sind aus Kunststoff gefertigt, mit einem Gummi überzogen und mit einer Metallspange versehen. Auf diese Weise werden alle Laufwerke komplett entkoppelt, bleiben jedoch durch die Metallspange geerdet. Gerade diese zusätzliche Erdung ist eine wichtige Maßnahme, die bedauerlicherweise von vielen Herstellern nicht ernst genug genommen wird. So sind Laufwerke zwar auch über das Stromkabel geerdet, gefährden darüber aber alle anderen angeschlossenen Laufwerke, weil deren Erdung womöglich über die anderen Hardwarekomponenten führt, bevor sie tatsächlich abgeleitet wird. Zur Sicherheit sollten daher auch entkoppelte Laufwerke übers Gehäuse geerdet sein.


Hört sich eig ganz gut an oder nicht?


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Völliger Schwachsinn, das stinkt ja förmlich nach Herstellergeschwafel, nur dieses Mal ist es seltenst dämlich  Also:

Wozu die Metallspange? Die verbindet ja offensichtlich Gehäuse und Platte, da das durch das Gummi nicht geht. Zwei Gründe, warum das Schwachsinn ist:

1) Die Erdung erfolgt wie gesagt schon über das Stromkabel und der Strom sucht sich immer den kürzesten Weg, da geht nichts über andere Laufwerke

2) Selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, ist das Gehäuse ja mit dem Netzteil verbunden, das geerdet ist. Selbst wenn das Netzteilkabel nicht erden würde, was logischerweise garnicht möglich ist, würde die Platte die Überspannung ja erstmal ans Gehäuse abgeben müssen. Von da aus würde der Strom direkt zum Netzteil gehen und nicht noch über andere Laufwerke!

2.1) Was aber auch nicht geht, da eine Festplatte niemals genug Überspannung aufbauen könnte um irgendwas zu beschädigen, sonst wäre sie ja selbst kaputt.


Die Entkoppler sind wie gesagt sehr klein, das reicht einfach nicht. Vergleich die Gummigröße mal mit den sehr guten Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer III.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Hey 

Der Computer kam gestern an, hab ich nun mit ein wenig Hilfe zusammengebaut und es klappt auch (fast alles)! Der CPU-Kühler Be Quiet Dark Rock ist so ein !!! Brocken, dass ich den 220cm Lüfter abnehmen musste, werde dann wohl doch noch 120-er anstelle des 220-ers verbauen. Ebenfalls die vorinstallierten gelben 120-er Lüfter sind mir zu laut, geben ein kleines Brummen von sich im Betrieb. Werde dann wohl insgesamt 7 Lüfter nachkaufen in der größe 120-er, eine 6-er Lüftersteuerung und LED-Beleuchtung .

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Problem, habe hier ein ca. 22 Zoll  TFT Montitor stehen der immer überall rangepasst hat, nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass sowohl der STecker vom Monitor Metallspitzen hat, als auch der Anschluss am Rechner hinten vom Mainboard, kann den Stecker also nicht hinein stecken? Wobei noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass der Stecker am Monitor mehr Metallspitzen hat als der ANschluss des Mainboardes! Gibt es da einen Adapter? Neuen TFT wollte ich zwar eh haben, aber erst ein wenig später.. Muss dann wohl um das BS zu installieren vorrübergehend den Fernseher per HDMI anschließen oder versuchen den Laptop Bildschirm anzuschließen.. Oder gibt es das etwas, sodass ich den TFT doch anschließen kann? 

Welche Marke der hat kann ich nicht sagen aber vorne befindet sich unten über dem Panel mittig ein Logo wo in Schwarz glaube ich V7 stehen soll?

Hmm, will den PC benutzen


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Welche Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat denn der Monitor?

Ist der Stecker blau oder weiß? Welche Graka hast Du jetzt genommen?


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Moment ich schaue mal!


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Wie die Stecker heißen kannst du auch leicht googlen, suche mal nach "DVI Kabel", "HDMI-Kabel" oder "VGA-Kabel". Vielleicht auch nach "DisplayPort"


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Also die Stecker vom Monitor sind blau und haben solche Metallspitzen, welche eigentlich in einen Anschluss kommen mit Löchern, wo diese Spitzen reinsollen, dies funktioniert an meinem Laptop auch, jedoch hat der MB-Anschluss ebenfalls Metallspitzen, davon aber wiederrum um einige weniger, und deswegen kann ich den leider nicht anschließen. HDMI Fähig ist der Monitor nicht, soein Kabel hätte ich da, deswegen könnte ich halt den Fernseher zur Not erstmal an meinen PC anschließen um schonmal BS zu installieren.

Gibt es denn Adapter oder zwei verschiedene Anschlüsse an einem Kabel? Sprich auf der einen Seite HDMI Anschluss und auf der anderen zB VGA? Oder allg einen Adapter?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Es gibt aktive Adapter für Analoge -> Digitale Signale (wie VGA -> HDMI) und passive Adapter für z.B: DVI -> HDMI. Nutze selber letzteren, die Dinger funktionieren


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Sowas kann man im PC-Laden um der Ecke kaufen oder? Kann ich auch ohne große Probleme den Laptop an den PC anschließen, damit die Bildwiedergabe am Laptop-LCD erfolgt? Will schonmal das BS installieren ^^ Hätte dafürein HDMI-Kabel da um Laptop und PC zusammenzuschließen! Ansonsten mueeste ich den Fernseher anschließen^^


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Im Laden um die Ecke würde ich sowas nicht kaufen, das kostet wirklich ein Vielfaches mehr. An ein Laptop-LCD kann man soweit ich weiß kein Bild übertragen, nur andersherum. Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. August 2011)

Dann is das aber kein grafikport am mainboard sondern nen com port oder so?!?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Dann is das aber kein grafikport am mainboard sondern nen com port oder so?!?


 Wovon redest du da? VGA-Ports und DVI-Ports haben auch 2 Schrauben! Der Comport ist schon lange ausgestorben.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Stecker vom Monitor sind blau und haben solche Metallspitzen, welche eigentlich in einen Anschluss kommen mit Löchern, wo diese Spitzen reinsollen, dies funktioniert an meinem Laptop auch, jedoch hat der MB-Anschluss ebenfalls Metallspitzen, davon aber wiederrum um einige weniger, und deswegen kann ich den leider nicht anschließen. HDMI Fähig ist der Monitor nicht, soein Kabel hätte ich da, deswegen könnte ich halt den Fernseher zur Not erstmal an meinen PC anschließen um schonmal BS zu installieren.
> 
> Gibt es denn Adapter oder zwei verschiedene Anschlüsse an einem Kabel? Sprich auf der einen Seite HDMI Anschluss und auf der anderen zB VGA? Oder allg einen Adapter?





Hier schreibt er doch das auf dem mainboard das ding auch spitzen hat, also isses kein grafikport !


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ich versuche es dann einfach mal am Fernseher  Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial, wie man Windows 7 das aller erstermal am PCinstalliert und speziell ob man was bei SSD`s beachten muss wenn da das BS drauf soll`?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Ja, hier im Forum gibt's ein Tutorial für SSDs (und noch eins für Windows installieren auf SSDs und noch eins für nur Windows installieren). Würde die ersten beiden nehmen, findest du im Laufwerke-Unterforum.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. August 2011)

Hier gibs nen tgread was man beachten soll vei ssd's nachdem hab ich mich auch gerichtet, musste mal im festplatten unterforum schauen


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Für die Windows-Installation gibt es ein prima How-to von quantenslipstream: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Kann ich denn den von quantenslipstream auch benutzen wenn ich es auf eine SSD installieren will?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Das How To beinhaltet aber soweit ich weiß nicht die Schritte, die du nach der Installation für die SSD machen musst. Da gibt's auch ein Tool für (frag mal Softy), das Tutorial hier ist aber besser.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Das hier übernimmt die empfohlenen Einstellungen für eine SSD automatisch: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online

Die Reihenfolge ist dann: Im BIOS den AHCI-Modus aktivieren, Windows installieren, SSD Tweaker ausführen, fertig.

Die automatische Defragmetierung wird von Windows7 eh deaktiviert, wenn eine SSD erkannt wird.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Habe vllt. dass Problem erkannt: Wie genau mache ich nutzen von der IGP (hieß doch so, oder?) Prozessor ist samt dem Be Quiet Dark Rock Kühler angeschlossen. Muss ich nun ein "Grafikkarten-Kabel" vom Prozessor ans MB anschließen? Oder wie funktioniert das? Habe ja ein MB mit dem z68 Chipsatz!


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Wenn Dein Mainboard einen Grafikausgang hat, schließt Du da das Monitorkabel an. Im BIOS dann afaik auf die IGP umstellen und fertig.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Das MB muss dich irg. einen Grafikausgang haben, oder nicht? Ansonsten könnte man die IGP ja nicht nutzen  Wie gesagt, der Monitorstecker als auch der Eingang am MB weisen beide Spitzen auf, und deswegen passen sie nicht, eig. muesste der eine davon ja Löcher haben damit die Spitzen des Monitorkabel dort reinpassen, oder nicht?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (11. August 2011)

Welches board hast du jetzt gekauft ???


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Es gibt auch Z68 Boards ohne Grafikschnittstelle  Dann kann man die IGP nicht nutzen. Welches Board hast Du denn?

Um welche Stecker handelt es sich denn? DVI oder HDMI?


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Sind VGA oder DVI Kabel, dass weiß ich nicht, aber HDMI sind es nicht! Wieso gibt es dann die Z68 Boards , wenn sie keinen Grafikausgang haben???


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Finde ich auch sinnfrei, aber der Z68 Chipsatz hat ja noch andere (imo schwachsinnige) Features (SSD-Caching).

Poste mal die genaue Bezeichnung des Monitors und der Grafikkarte, dann suchen wir ein passendes Kabel. Ist ja doof, so ohne Bild


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Welche Grafikkarte ? Die kommt erst im September, solange wollte ich die IGP nutzen! MB ist dieses hier :  GA-Z68P-DS3  Monitor kann ich nicht sagen, der Stecker ist Blau und definitiv kein HDMI-Stecker, und hat halt solche Metallspitzen als Anschluss


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Sieht der Anschluss am Monitor so aus?: http://www.computerhilfen.de/bilder-2011-03/vga-stecker.jpg

Dann bräuchtest Du ein HDMI-Kabel und einen HDMI-VGA-Adapter.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ja genau so sieht der aus  Selbe Farbe und auch genausoviele angeordnete Spitzen! Und der am MB hat auch Spitzen, aber nur 2 Reihen, und nicht 3, sowie am Monitorstecker!


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Also so: http://www.forumla.de/attachments/m...tft-monitor-fuer-xbox360-zu-empfelen-hdmi.jpg ?


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Noch eine Sache: Die perfekte Luftzirkulation besteht doch wiefolgt: Einer an der Front der Luft ansaugt, einer oder zwei oben, und einer hinten, der die Luft wieder rauspustet, oder? Weil mein ProzessorKühler ist so groß, dass ich den hinten abnehmen musste, jetzt sitzt jedoch der Prozessor-Kühler-Lüfter fast direkt da, wo der andere hinsollte. Zwischen den Lüftern wären ein Abstand von ca. 2-3 cm, soll ich den trotzdem drinnelassen oder einfach abmachen?


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Nein, der am MB hat zwei Reihen von diesen Metallspitzen, die genauso aussehen, wie die vom Monitor, sind halt nur weniger Spitzen. Und das ist kein HDMI weil seitlich sind am MB auch diese Löcher womit man das Monitorkabel festschrauben kann!


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Mach am besten mal ein Foto und poste das hier, bevor wir hier weiter rumrätseln 

Der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler sollte auf der Seite sein, wo sich die RAM-Module befinden, und die Luft durch den Kühler nach hinten zum Hecklüfter drücken. Vorne der Lüfter sollte einblasend montiert werden.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sitzt er dann richtig. Der CPU-Kühler bläst Luft hinten durch (Auf der Seite wo auch eben die Mainboardanschlüsse sind). Jedoch ist er so groß, dass er fast den eigentlichen Hecklüfter verdrängt, jetzt frage ich mich bloß, ob ich den trotzdem dran lassen soll (Zwischen Hecklüfter und CPU-Lüfter liegen dann so 2-3 cm). Ich mach mal Fotos und lade sie hier hoch (Von den Steckern und dem PC Innenleben). Bis gleich  

PS: Kann so 30min dauern ^^


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Den Hecklüfter würde ich auf jeden Fall drin lassen, der transportiert ja dann die warme Abluft aus dem Gehäuse


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Macht dass der CPU Kühler dann nicht auch? Sitzt ja nur 2-3 cm davor ^^


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Dann sitzt der Lüfter des Kühlers wohl auf der falschen Seite. Der sollte über den RAM-Slots sein.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Hier sind die Bilder: Hoffe man kann das mit den beiden Steckern sehen! Der mit den 2-Reihen-Spitzen ist der am MB und der mit den Drei-Reihen der vom Monitor. Hoffe man sieht auch das mit dem CPU-Kühler/Hecklüfter!


Gruß


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Das Board hat doch einen HDMI-Anschluss. Hast Du vielleicht vergessen aus der I/O-Blende das Teil rauszutrennen, hinter dem sich der HDMI Anschluss verbirgt? Ich kann das auf dem Foto schlecht erkennen.

Der Monitor hat einen DVI-Anschluss oder? Ist das der V7 L22WD (kann man nur schwer lesen)

Der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers ist  auf der falschen Seite.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ok, denn werd ich das wohl wieder alles rausfriemeln müssen (Kühler etc).

Genau V7 L22WD!

Aber damit ich die Grafik des Prozessors nutzen kann muss ich doch irgendwie ein Kabel vom Prozessor zum MB anschließen oder sowas?

Ich schaue mal kurz wegen dem HDMI Anschluss! Was ist denn der Anschluss am MB mit den Spitzen da?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Ich denke, Du musst nur den Lüfter auf die andere Seite schnallen, dann passt es. Den Kühler könntest Du dann drin lassen.

Du musst kein extra Kabel vom Prozessor (wie soll das auch gehen ) verlegen. Das passt schon so.

Das am Mainboard ist ein VGA-Anschluss.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Den CPU-Kühler muss ich also um 180 Grad einmal drehen, sodass die Lüfter zur entegengesetzten Seite gesetzt sind,oder?


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Und welchen Adapter brauche ich nun dafür, um meinen Monitor anzuschließen? (Der Monitor hat keinen HDMI Anschluss)


Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Wenn das Board einen HDMI-Anschluss hat, also sowas hier: High Definition Multimedia Interface

Dann ein DVI-HDMI Kabel, z.B. LogiLink HDMI/DVI Kabel 1m (CHB3101) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

edit: Der Lüfter ist doch abnehmbar. Einfach auf der anderen Seite befestigen.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Also du meinst den großen Kühlkörper an sich muss ich nicht abschrauben sondern nur die beiden Lüfter auf die andere Seite?

Also der i7 hat ja diese IGP, unterstützt diese denn HDMI oder nur DVI/VGA? Weiß nicht wie das genau ist Irgendein Kabel muss doch dann zu dem HDMI Ausgang am MB führen, damit eine Bildwiedergabe erfolgen kann, oder?

Ob das MB an sich das hat weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls steht da HDMI, aber ob der erst nutzbar ist wenn die externe Grafikkarte, also die GTX 580, da ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Du musst nur den Lüfter abmachen und auf der anderen Seite dranmachen. Achte aber drauf, dass der richtung Gehäuseheck pustet!

Wenn das Mainboard HDMI hat, dann hat es HDMI auch mit der IGP, die kannst du also nutzen. Wenn du eine externe Karte hast, wird der Monitor immer daran angeschlossen!


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Externe Karte habe ich leider nicht, dann muss ich den Monitor mit diesem DVI-HDMI Kabel anschließen am MB, richtig?

Beim Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro ist das nicht so einfach, die Lüfter sind am Kühlkörper mit einer Klammer festgemacht, da kommt man also auch sehr schwer ran. Wäre denke ich mal weniger "Friemel-Arbeit" das MB noch mal auszubauen und alles wieder anzuschließen ^^

Also die Lüfter sollen richtung Gehäuse Front Pusten, richtig? Dahin, wo Laufwerke sitzen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Also der i7 hat ja diese IGP, unterstützt diese denn HDMI oder nur DVI/VGA?


 
Das liegt am Brett, welche Schnittstellen es bietet. Wenns nur DVI ist, kannst du nur das anschließen, wenns nur HDMI ist, kannst du eben nur das anschließen, wenns mehrere sind, kannst du es dir aussuchen.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Kann VGA (Den mit den zwei Reihen und den Spitzen xD) und HDMI nutzen, jedoch da wo ich HDMI nutzen könnte (Steht da extra dran) ist halt etwas davor, sodass ich nichts anschließen kann, muss man den Anschluss manchmal irgendwie freimachen oder so? Gibt es auch ein DVI-VGA Kabel?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

VGA auf HDMI ist schwierig, afaik braucht man da einen Analog/Digital Wandler oder so was.

Das Blech vor dem HDMI Anschluss musst Du raustrennen / -brechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Meinst du eine Abdeckung? 
VGA würde ich nicht nutzen, der Anschluss ist analog.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Was bedeutet das, dass der Analog ist? Hat das Nachteile?

ja genau das ist eine Abdeckung davor!

Also brauche ich dann den DVI-HDMI Stecker? Wenn es gleich geht mit dem HDMI Eingang und dem rausbrechen xD, kann ich auch den Fernseher anschließen oder? Hab einen HDMI-Fähigen LED/LCD was auch immer xD


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Dann kannst Du auch einen TV anschließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Analog bedeutet, dass die Daten nicht als Pakete geschickt werden sondern in einem Strom. Als Pakete ist aber besser (1010010110011101 usw.) weil digital weniger Störanfällig ist als analog.

JA, die Abdeckung kannst du einfach abziehen.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ok, da wo HDMI steht, ist einmal soein Blaues Plastikdingens und eine Metall/ALu Abdeckung oder sowas vor, ich schaue lieber vorsichtig mal mach xD Oder ich lade eine Nahaufnahme hoch, moment


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Da es noch nicht beantwortet wurde: NEIN! Der Lüfter muss wie gesagt richtung Gehäuseheck pusten, nicht richtung Laufwerke!


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Dann pustet er doch gerade richtig rum, oder nicht? Er pustet gerade richtung Mainboardanschlüsse! (Dahin, wo man von außen hinten am PC die Sachen anschließt^^)


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Ja aber er muss auf die andere Seite.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Hier man kann es kaum lesen aber da steht HDMI und einmal wie gesagt das Blaue-Plastik Teil und soeine Alu/Metall Abdeckung!


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ok, nun bin ich verwirrt xD Wie auf die andere Seite? Was genau soll denn wohin pusten oder zeigen?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Du bist ja schon komisch du 

Wenn du die linke Seitenwand aufmachst und draufguckst, so wie auf dem Bild also, muss der Lüfter rechts am Kühler hängen und nach links durch den Kühler richtung Heck pusten!

Dein blaues Ding kann ich nicht identifizieren, müsste aber durchsichtig sein. Wenn da ein Anschluss hinter ist, brech es ab!


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Dann ist der CPU-Kühler bzw die Lüfter doch genauso richtig wie sie sind, oder nicht? Wenn ich genauso wie auf dem Bild reinschaue, pusten die Lüfter die Luft durch die Anschlüsse nach links (Verwendet nicht das Wort Heck, habe ich beim Segeln schon immer verwechselt xD).

Ok ich schaue mal ob da was hinter ist, dürfte bei dem LüfterBrocken aber schwierig werden ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Die blaue Abdeckung kannst du abziehen und mach mal scharfe Fotos.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Achja: Der CPU-Kühler wurde komplett so geliefert! Habe die Lüfter nicht selber angebaut! Eig. muesste dass dann ja stimmen


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Geht mit meinem Ipod 4g leider nicht besser xD Kamera habe ich nicht zur Hand momentan  wenn alles Fertig ist, mache ich die Bilder aber mit einer guten Kamera 


Edit: Habe natürlich schon vorher leicht an dem Blauen-Plastik da gezogen, jetzt ein wenig doller, tada: HDMI - Anschluss   Bitte denkt euch euren Teil, ich weiß, ich bin Technisch noch nicht so ^.^


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

OK, dann mach noch mal ein Bild vom Innenraum, ich hab keine Ahnung, was jetzt mit dem Kühler ist.
Beim BeQuiet ist der Lüfter schon installiert, der wird einfach eingebaut und dabei muss der Lüfter dort sein, wo die RAMs sind, damit er durch die Lamellen nach hinten zum Hecklüfter blasen kann.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Du willst mich doch ärgern, oder?  Hab dir mal ein Bild gemacht. Die blauen Pfeile stellen die Luftströmungsrichtung dar, wie sie sein sollen, der rote Pfeil zeigt, wo der Lüfter hinsoll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Der Kühler ist falsch rum, einfach um 180° drehen und fertig und *nicht *den Lüfter umsetzen, das geht bei dem nicht.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

@ Huntertech, nein ich ärgere dich nicht xD Weiß jetzt auch wie du das meintest, aber der wurde ja genau so geliefert, habe die Lüfter nicht selber so rangetan ^^ @ quantenslipstream: Da siehst du wie wir/ich/huntertech das meinen !

Ist das jetzt bei diesem Kühler doch so richtig oder wie ist das bei dem BeQuiet?


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Hmm dazu muss ich ALLES, aber wirklich alles rausbauen, weil hinten am MB eine Backplatte ist xD


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Bei jedem Kühler ist es wichtig das so zu machen, wie ich es dir beschrieben habe, da der Kühler so effizienter arbeiten kann.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Dann ist jetzt Bastelstunde angesagt  Und Kabel einkaufen. Dann müsste alles passen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> @ Huntertech, nein ich ärgere dich nicht xD Weiß jetzt auch wie du das meintest, aber der wurde ja genau so geliefert, habe die Lüfter nicht selber so rangetan ^^ @ quantenslipstream: Da siehst du wie wir/ich/huntertech das meinen !
> 
> Ist das jetzt bei diesem Kühler doch so richtig oder wie ist das bei dem BeQuiet?


 
Der Kühler ist falsch rum eingebaut und ich bezweifel mal, dass der so fertig eingebaut geliefert wurde.
Bau das Mainboard aus, bau den Kühler ab, drehen, wieder aufbauen, Brett wieder einbauen, fertig. Dauert eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Nein der wurde nicht samt Mainboard so eingebaut, aber der Kühlkörper an sich mit den Lüftern wurde genauso fertig in einem Karton geliefert! Ich drehe den denn nochmal jetzt, muss ich danach nochmal Wärmeleitpaste auftragen?

Kann man das Mainboard in irgendeine Richtung falsch einbauen? Geht ja eig. nicht wegen den Anschlüssen hinten, aber sicher ist sicher:


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Du hast ihn falsch rum eingebaut, ist halt so, ist aber auch nicht so wild, einfach drehen und fertig.
Ja, WLP muss wieder neu rauf, alles richtig saubere machen und dann neu WLP auftragen.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Die Reste der alten WLP kannst Du mit einem Tuch (evtl. mit etwas Alkohol oder Spiritus angefeuchtet) entfernen, und dann neue auftragen.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Hier das MB, ich leuchte dabei jeweils die Ram-Riegel an!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Jop, ich sehe viel.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Hoffe die mitgelieferte Paste wird reichen, war beim neuen Kühler in einer kleinen Spritze dabei!


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Hier sind die BIlder 

Edit: Kein spaß, der fügt die nicht hinzu xD


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Da ist nix


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

So klappt es nun? Sorry für zehn-fach Post


Edit:Ich veräppel euch nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Du musst die Bilder einfach über die "Anhänge verwalten" Funktion hochladen, ist echt einfach.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Klappt es nun

Danke xD Endlich klappt es^^

Edit: Die Wärmeleitpaste ist leider leer  Kann ich es trotzdem versuchen, oder lieber erstmal so lassen? Wenn ich den erstmal so drauf lassen soll, kann ich dann das BS wenigstens schonmal installieren? Sollte dabei ja nicht so schlimm sein, da er nicht unter Last läuft, oder?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Am Kabelmanagment könntest Du noch arbeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Der Kühler ist falsch rum aufgebaut, abbauen, um 180 drehen und wieder einbauen.
Also das, was ich schon gesagt habe.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ok, werde mir dann noch im Pc-Laden in der nähe neue Wärmeleitpaste kaufen! Gibt es eine gute die ihr mir empfehlen könnt?

@ Softy: Ja das stimmt, habe hier auch solche Kabelbinder liegen, habe aber überlegt ob ich noch warte bis die Grafikkarte da ist, und das erst denn mache mit dem sauber verlegen!

Kann ich denn ruhig auch BS installieren wenn der Kuehler falsch rum sitzt? (Ich weiß, Frage nun das 2.te mal gestellt xD)


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Die Arctic Cooling mx 4 ist nicht schlecht. Aber die mitgelieferte WLP sollte doch noch ausreichen, oder?

Klar kannst Du Windows erstmal installieren, auch wenn der Kühler falschrum draufsitzt

Am besten verlegt man die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard Tray.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Wieso hast du keine WLP mehr? Beim Kühler war doch welche bei.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Die war in soeiner Spritze, ist aber schon leer, die Spritze war aber sehr klein ( Ausgefahren genausolang wie mein kleiner Finger!)


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Wieviel Paste hast Du denn drauf???


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Du hast die gesamte Menge der Spritze auf die CPU aufgetragen?


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Wieviel hast du drauf getan? Beim Kühler liegt immer mehr bei als man braucht, da soll nicht alles drauf!


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Mach mal bitte ein Foto, wenn der Kühler wieder ab ist


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Wie gesagt,die Spritze war auch extrem klein! eingefahren fast halbso kurz wie ein kleiner finger!


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ok mache ich, geht jetzt was kaputt wenn ich nur eben BS installiere und paar Programme? (Mache nichts sodass die CPU-Leistung über 30% oder so steigen wuerde , halt nur Sachen installieren)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Nö, kaputt geht nichts.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Beschädigt auch nicht oder? Kühlleistung wird sicherlich geringer sein, oder?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Die Kühlleistung reicht trotzdem locker aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Jop, die wird schon geringer sein aber ob nun 30° im Idle oder 35° im Idle ist egal.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Du kannst auch so den Rechner weiterlaufen lasen, Spiele, benchen, völlig egal. Nur andersherum ist er effektiver also leiser.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Werde es dann mal probieren  Muss man wirklich eine SSD partizionieren? Oder kann ich sie auf 64gb so lassen und einfach das BS und Programme installieren? (lasse dann insgesamt 15-20% frei!) Danach muss ich ja ins Bios, etwas umstellen, und dann von Softy das Programm benutzen, richtig, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Du partitionierst nur dann, wenn du die Platte aufteilen willst. Eine 64GB SSD ist klein genug für das OS, da musst du nichts aufteilen.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Wo ist denn der Vorteil vom aufteilen der Platte? Will auf die 64GB halt das BS, wichtige Programme und vllt wenn etwas übrig bleibt GTA 4 wegen eventuellen Nachladerucklern


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Auf den AHCI Modus im BIOS solltest Du *vor* der Windows Installation einstellen, nicht danach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Vorteil vom aufteilen der Platte? Will auf die 64GB halt das BS, wichtige Programme und vllt wenn etwas übrig bleibt GTA 4 wegen eventuellen Nachladerucklern


 
Der Vorteil liegt bei 1TB Platten oder größer, wenn man mehrere Bereiche schaffen will, die unabhängig voneinander sind.
GTA 4 ist 18GB groß, das ist eine Menge und Nachruckler habe ich jetzt auch bei einer HDD nicht.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Es gibt keine Vorteile durch Partitionierung. Manche Leute reden sich ein, dass dadurch mehr Übersicht vorhanden wäre, bei mir tun es aber auch verschiedene Ordner. Dann gäbe es noch den Fall, dass du nur C:/ neumachen musst, wenn Windows mal den Geist aufgibt, aber alle Spiele & Programme müssten dank Registryeinträgen auf C:/ sowieso neu installiert werden.

Letztendlich bringt es nur dann was, wenn du deine Daten nicht auf einer anderen Platte sichern kannst und somit Partitionen haben willst, die du nicht löschen willst. Ist aber eh nicht zu empfehlen, ein Backup für wichtige Dateien sollte man immer haben und oft lässt sich noch so einiges Retten, wenn man z.B. ein Live-System wie Linux zur Datenrettung hat. Wenn die Platte ausgefallen ist, hilft das zwar auch nicht, dann hat die Partitionierung aber auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ok, dann lass ich das mit GTA 4, die 64GB SSD muss ich nicht partitionieren für BS und Programme?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Nein, die SSD würde ich nicht partitionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Vorteile durch Partitionierung. Manche Leute reden sich ein, dass dadurch mehr Übersicht vorhanden wäre, bei mir tun es aber auch verschiedene Ordner. Dann gäbe es noch den Fall, dass du nur C:/ neumachen musst, wenn Windows mal den Geist aufgibt, aber alle Spiele & Programme müssten dank Registryeinträgen auf C:/ sowieso neu installiert werden.


 
Du hast verschiedene Partitionen um Bereiche zu schaffen, für Fotos, Filme und sonst was und wenn man nur eine Partition hat und Windows neu installieren muss, muss man erst mal alle Daten sichern, die man behalten will, was sehr umständlich ist, besondern, wenn Windows nicht mehr starten sollte und Games brauchen in der Regel keine Registry Einträge.


----------



## LaPulga (11. August 2011)

Ok, vielen dank  Werde jetzt einfach mal loslegen  Wie kommt man beim auftsarten nochmal ins Bios, und wo genau muss ich das für die SSD umstellen?


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

I.d.R mit der Entf.-Taste und umstellen musst Du das unter Storage Configuration oder so ähnlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2011)

Ob die SSD im IDE oder AHCI Modus läuft, mach keinen Unterschied. Bei AHCI kann man eine Festplatte im laufenden Betrieb abklemmen, was man beim OS aber eh nie machen wird.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hmm, was denn nun xD? IDE oder AHCI?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Wenn Du windows noch nicht aufgesetzt hast, würde ich auf AHCI stellen. Aber wie gesagt, IDE geht auch.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Habe es gestern nicht mehr aufgesetzt, war schon zu müde^^

Aber nun finde ich im BIOS diese Option nicht!

Wenn ich ins Bios komme gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:

MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.)

Standard CMOS Features

Advanced Bios Features

Integrated Peripherals

Power Management Setup

PC Health Status


Habe überall mal reingeschaut, die beiden Festplatten werden auch erkannt, habe jedoch die beiden Wörter IDE oder AHCI noch nicht gelesen/gefunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Du musst mal da schauen, wo die Festplatten stehen, dort muss es sowas wie "Storage" geben.
SAg noch mal, welches Brett du hast, dann lade ich mir mal eben das Handbuch runter und sage dir, wo du das einstellen musst.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Das müsste unter Storage Configuration oder so ähnlich zu finden sein. Das Handbuch hilft da weiter 

Ansonsten lass es einfach auf IDE.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Ich schaue auch nochmal im Handbuch, aber hier mein Brett: Gigabyte-Z68P-DS3


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Einfach durchklicken 

Kannst ja auch uns mal drübergucken lassen, unnötige Geräte deaktivieren, usw.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Will da ja nicht ausversehen etwas verstellen xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Moment, ich ziehe mir mal eben das Handbuch und sag bescheid.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Ok vielen dank, bin in 10 Minuten wieder da, muss erstmal essen ^.^, Sorry


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

So ein Dreck, ich wollte die englische Version downloaden und hab anstelle des englischen Handbuchs das chinesische bekommen.
Ich hasse den Gigabyte Support.  Die sind zu blöd ums richtig zu verlinken.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Gigabreit eben  Du kannst ja den Google Translator benutzen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Gigabreit eben  Du kannst ja den Google Translator benutzen


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob es das traditionelle Chinesisch ist oder das moderne.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Beides ausprobieren


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Welchen Nachteil habe ich denn, wenn ich es vor dem aufsetzen von Windows 7 auf IDE lasse?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Komisch, bei mir kommt die englische Version 

Also, unter "Integrated Periphals" -> "PCH SATA Control Mode" kannst Du auf AHCI stellen.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Muss ich jetzt noch etwas einstellen, oder kann ich Win 7 einfach auf die SSD installieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Schau mal unter Standard CMOS Features nach, da kannst du für den entsprechenden Port die verschiedenen Modes einstellen.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass du keine Platten im laufenden Betrieb abziehen kannst


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

@ Softy,  Danke, ich war ein bisschen blind ;P


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Welche Modes soll ich denn da einstellen ?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Auch Native Command Queueing ist nur mit AHCI möglich. Was das ist, verrät Dir google


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch Native Command Queueing ist nur mit AHCI möglich. Was das ist, verrät Dir google


 
Jop, und jetzt rate mal, welchen praktischen Nutzen das hat? 
Ich gebe dir mal einen Tipp: Denk an 1600er RAMs.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Habe ich geschaut, aber ob ich es jetzt machen soll, weiß ich trotzdem nicht ^^

Edit: GIbt es denn noch was sonnvolles, was ich einstellen könnte? Oder nur komplizierte Sachen? 

PS: Während dem Betrieb will ich eig keine Platten abschrauben oder sonstiges


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Schon klar, dass NCQ nicht viel bringt 

Du könntest die Spannung fixieren und dann den Turbo ausschalten oder so ähnlich. Ich kenn mich da nicht aus --> AMD Fanboy


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

wieso turbo ausschalten? ist doch ganz nützlich ^^


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Dann kann man irgendwie die Frequenz dauerhaft auf die des Turbo-Modus einstellen. Quanti oder andere wissen da aber mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Habe ich geschaut, aber ob ich es jetzt machen soll, weiß ich trotzdem nicht ^^



Du kannst Kleinkram machen, wie Full Screen Logo abschalten, Diskettencontroller abschalten, andere Controller abschalten, die du nicht brauchst (spart alles Strom und Zeit beim Booten).



LaPulga schrieb:


> Edit: GIbt es denn noch was sonnvolles, was ich einstellen könnte? Oder nur komplizierte Sachen?
> 
> PS: Während dem Betrieb will ich eig keine Platten abschrauben oder sonstiges



Du kannst ja mal IDE Modus testen und eine Weile benutzen und dann mal AHCI benutzen und berichten, ob du einen Unterschied bei der Benutzung feststellen kannst.



LaPulga schrieb:


> wieso turbo ausschalten? ist doch ganz nützlich ^^



Der Turbo Modus ist voll fürn Arsch. 
Der schwankt ohne Ende rum, legt die Spannung dabei viel zu hoch an und ist auch schlecht eingestellt.
Daher kannst du den Turbo Modus ausstellen und legst den Multi einfach manuell auf die höchste Turbo Stufe fest und fixt dann alles.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Daher kannst du den Turbo Modus ausstellen und legst den Multi einfach manuell auf die höchste Turbo Stufe fest und fixt dann alles.


 
Genau das meinte ich, aber ich glaube fast, dass Pulga da eine genauere Anleitung braucht


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich, aber ich glaube fast, dass Pulga da eine genauere Anleitung braucht


 
Wieso? Einfach alles fixen, was man fixen kann. Sandy führt sonst ein komisches Eigenleben.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Aber die Sachen die ich nicht brauche kann ich auch noch nach der Windows 7 Installation ausschalten, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Bios Einstellungen haben mehr oder weniger nichts mit Windows zu tun.
Windows will halt die Treiber für die Controller installieren. Das würde es nicht machen, wenn du die Controller abgeschaltet hast.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Wie heißen denn die ganzen unnötigen Controller? Das erste mal, dass ich im BIOS bin, ich weiß gar nichts (fast)


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Controller sind die Dinger, die deine Anschlüsse ansteuern. Es gibt z.B. einen USB 3.0 Conrtoller. Wenn man das nicht braucht, kann man den deaktivieren, spart Strom und der Rechner kann etwas schneller starten.

Wenn du wilst, kannst du ja ein paar Bilder reinstellen, dann optimieren wir für dich


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Kann ich nicht Win 7 installieren, und dann im BIOS die unnötigen Sachen hinterher ausschalten und wieder deinstallieren? Will anfangen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Die Controller sind schnell gefunden. Starte den Rechner einfach und schau dir das Bios Post an, dann siehst du welcher Controller nichts hat und den schaltest du dann ab.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Bei Advanced Bios Features kann ich quick boot einschalten


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hier sind die Einstellungen, weitere Unterordner habe ich nicht mit Fotografiert 

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass ich die Lüfter nicht regulieren kann, der Cursor springt einfach über die besagten Felder, mal davon abgesehen, dass ich nichtmal weiß, wie hoch die sollen geschwiege denn welche davon die CPU-Lüfter sind etc.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Installier einfach erstmal Windows


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Einfach Win 7 instaliieren ist gut, habe die OEM Version hier, sind aber 2 CD`S: Einmal Windows 7 incl. Service Pack 1 und noch eine zum vorinstallieren für System Builder?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Die normale Windows 7 mit Service PAck brauchst Du. Einlegen und dann von DVD starten.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Was hälst du von Bilder drehen?  

Mach erstmal Windoof drauf, dann mach ich das mit dem Optimieren schon. Brauch dafür aber die Bilder richtigherum und auch von jedem Untermenü!


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Ok, mache ich dann hinterher! Melde mich wieder wenn Win 7 installiert ist!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Benutz die Windows Sieben SP1 DVD.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Habe nun einfach die SSD als Pfad angegeben , auf dem das BS installiert werden soll! Nun wird es wohl erstmal dauern^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Ungefähr 10 Minuten.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Kommt auf das Quellmedium an, DVDs sind nicht die schnellsten


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Quellmedium an, DVDs sind nicht die schnellsten


 
Er installiert über einen USB 3 Stick.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die normale Windows 7 mit Service PAck brauchst Du. Einlegen und dann von DVD starten.


 Tut er nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Tut er nicht


 
Das denkt Softy.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

So ist installiert , bin jetzt auf dem Desktop!


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> So ist installiert , bin jetzt auf dem Desktop!


 

Ab ins BIOS


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Mache nun Fotos , diesmal auch von den Untermenüs! Auch richtig herum


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Juppie


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hoffe die Untermenüs reichen xD


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Sind das jetzt alle Bilder von allen Menüs?

1) War die CPU Clock Ratio schon so? Würde ich auf Auto lassen, wenn möglich!
2) Bei den IDE-Channeln weiß ich nicht, ob "None" schon deaktiviert ist, oder ob man die noch deaktivieren kann. Hab ich bei mir gemacht, die Bootzeit ging um 3-5 Sekunden runter!
3) Quick-Boot anschalten!
4) S.M.A.R.T. anmachen!
5) "Init Display First" auf den PCIe-Slot umstellen (steht rechts im BIOS, welches Kürzel für welchen Slot steht, wenn du mit dem Zeiger draufgehst)
6) Überprüfen, ob bei "Hard Disk Boot Priority" auch die SSD auf Platz 1 ist!
7) Kontrollieren, ob der ACPI Suspend Type auf dem niedrigsten Wert ist (also ob die Zahl hinterm S auch so hoch ist, wie es geht)!
8) "PME Event Wake Up" und "Power on by Ring" ausschalten!


Für das Feintuning mit der Lüftersteuerung müsstest du mal Prime95 und Core Temp herunterladen, beides anmachen (bei Prime den "In-Place Large FFTs"-Test auswählen) und die Temperaturen der Kerne nach 15 Minuten sagen.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Das einzige, was ich bis dato geändert hatte, war der Modus von IDE auf AHCI, sonst nichts! Bootzeit geht runter heißt, dass das hochfahren langsamer wird, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Die CPU Clock Ratio ist der Multi der CPU, den kannst du anheben, dann hast du eine höhere Taktfrequenz (Multi mal Bus Clock Takt ergibt Taktfrequenz).

Nein, das bedeutet, dass er schneller bootet.

Man, man, Gigabyte und das olle Bios wie vor 20 Jahren


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die CPU Clock Ratio ist der Multi der CPU, den kannst du anheben, dann hast du eine höhere Taktfrequenz (Multi mal Bus Clock Takt ergibt Taktfrequenz).


 Aber unter Garantieverlust! Nennt sich auch Übertakten 

Wenn du das willst, musst du nochmal deine Konfig posten und dann erklären wir dir das.

Bootzeit geht runter = Weniger Zeit = schneller


Mach aber erstmal den Temperaturtest, den ich oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aber unter Garantieverlust! Nennt sich auch Übertakten


 
Deswegen habe ich auch "kann" geschrieben und nicht "musst".


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch "kann" geschrieben und nicht "musst".


 Sei vorsichtig damit, der Te weiß doch nicht die Folgen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Sei vorsichtig damit, der Te weiß doch nicht die Folgen


 
Die Folgen kann er dann mit Fotos dokumentieren.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Auf wieviel kann ich den den setzen ohne das System zu gefährden? (Wie gesagt, CPU-Kühler ist ja noch falschrum und hat zuviel Kühlpaste!


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Ich hol mir gleich erstmal Prime95 und teste dann die Temperaturen! Furmark geht ja erst wenn die Grafikkarte da ist. Würde aber gerne den Turbo-Modus rausnehmen und die Frequenz dauerhaft auf 3.8 stellen, was muss ich dabei genau beachten?

Melde mich in 15 Minuten wieder!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Auf wieviel kann ich den den setzen ohne das System zu gefährden? (Wie gesagt, CPU-Kühler ist ja noch falschrum und hat zuviel Kühlpaste!


 
Gar nicht, bau erst mal den Kühler um.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Erst den Kühler umdrehen, die WLP kannst du ja ggf. etwas runtermachen.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Also soll ich den umdrehen und von der WLP die da drauf ist etwas runternehmen und den Rest drauflassen? Oder doch lieber warten bis ich wieder neue habe?


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Also soll ich den umdrehen und von der WLP die da drauf ist etwas runternehmen und den Rest drauflassen? Oder doch lieber warten bis ich wieder neue habe?


 Die ist ja noch frisch. WLP muss soviel drauf sein, dass die Schicht auf der CPU so dünn wie möglich ist, aber trotzdem keine Lücken aufweist (lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig). Wenn du den Kühler über die CPU schiebst, kannst du sie ja verteilen und gucken, ob eine gleichmäßige Schicht entsteht.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Du sollst den Kühler runtermachen, die Sauerei aufwischen, neue WLP drauf und den Kühler richtig rum montieren


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Wieso neue WLP? Die alte ist noch gut


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Wenn er sie vom Board abbekommt


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Na gut, wenn sie auf dem Board ist, ists natürlich nicht so schön.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

5) "Init Display First" auf den PCIe-Slot umstellen (steht rechts im BIOS, welches Kürzel für welchen Slot steht, wenn du mit dem Zeiger draufgehst)

Kann hier auf Pci, Onboard, PCIE 16x und PCIE 4x gehen!


2) Bei den IDE-Channeln weiß ich nicht, ob "None" schon deaktiviert ist, oder ob man die noch deaktivieren kann. Hab ich bei mir gemacht, die Bootzeit ging um 3-5 Sekunden runter : Hier kommt ein weiteres untermenü wenn ich soeinen IDE anwähle:  Kann dann den IDE Channel 0 Master beispielsweise dann ein "zweites" mal auf Auto,manual oder none setzen und dann den access mode auf chs,lba,large oder auto


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

7) Kontrollieren, ob der ACPI Suspend Type auf dem niedrigsten Wert ist (also ob die Zahl hinterm S auch so hoch ist, wie es geht)!

Dort kann ich jetzt den Wert auf S3(STR) oder S1(POS) setzen, welcher ist jetzt richtig? der niedrige oder meinst du so hoch wie es geht? ist irg. verwirrend xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Also soll ich den umdrehen und von der WLP die da drauf ist etwas runternehmen und den Rest drauflassen? Oder doch lieber warten bis ich wieder neue habe?


 
Du musst erst mal CPU und Kühler trocken legen. Dann neue WLP drauf und richtig rum einbauen.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Komplett neue WLP habe ich leider nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Was hast du mit der ganzen WLP gemacht, die in der Spritze drin war? 

Normaler Weise reicht das für 3-4 Kühlerwechsel. Erst wenn du WLP extra kaufst, ist mehr drin, so 6-10 Mal dann.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Alles raufgetan, aber wie gesagt, kann ich davon nicht welche abmachen? ist ja noch von gestern und frisch


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Ich sag ja, er soll mal ein Foto von der Sauerei machen, wenn er den Kühler abgemacht hat und tatsächlich die ganze Tube verwendet hat


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Außerdem fällt mir auf dass ich auf Win 7 nur die SSD sehen kann, im Bios wird aber auch die 1TB Samsung angezeigt! Was stimmt da nicht?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Du musst die Platte erst formatieren / partitionieren. Das geht in der Datenträgerverwaltung von Windows7.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Bau das Brett mal ab, dann nimmst du den Kühler ab und machst mal ein paar Bilder davon.

Festplatte muss erst formatiert werden, ehe Windows darauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

ok ich schaue gleich mal nach! kann mir noch einer zu den Bios-Fragen etwas sagen?


Werde einfach ein Foto vom Abmontierten Kühler und der WLP machen und dann könnt ihr ja sagen ob ich einfach welche abmachen kann und ob ich den dan richtig rum und sauber neu aufsetzen soll ohne neue WLP


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Bilder kommen in einer halben Stunde etwa


----------



## Windows0.1 (12. August 2011)

so lang


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Windows0.1 schrieb:


> so lang



Super Kommentar  Er muss die Bilder erst entwickeln


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> 5) "Init Display First" auf den PCIe-Slot umstellen (steht rechts im BIOS, welches Kürzel für welchen Slot steht, wenn du mit dem Zeiger draufgehst)
> 
> Kann hier auf Pci, Onboard, PCIE 16x und PCIE 4x gehen!
> 
> ...


 


LaPulga schrieb:


> 7) Kontrollieren, ob der ACPI Suspend Type auf dem niedrigsten Wert ist (also ob die Zahl hinterm S auch so hoch ist, wie es geht)!
> 
> Dort kann ich jetzt den Wert auf S3(STR) oder S1(POS) setzen, welcher ist jetzt richtig? der niedrige oder meinst du so hoch wie es geht? ist irg. verwirrend xD


 Wie die anderen schon sagten, mach erstmal den Kühler fertig. Zu den Fragen:


1) Momentan muss das auf Onboard stehen (da du ja die Onboardgrafik nutzt). Das verschnellert die Bootzeit. Wenn du eine externe Grafikkarte einsetzt, musst du auf PCIe 16x umstellen.

2) Wenn das so ist, ist "None" schon deaktiviert, also so lassen.

3) S3 ist richtig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Bilder kommen in einer halben Stunde etwa


 
Ist die Datenübertragung so langsam oder das Bild so groß?


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Nein, es gibt gleich Essen, und fürs ein und aus bauen und sowas brauche ich halt noch eine Weile, deswegen bau ich den gleich erst nach dem Essen aus und stell die Fotos rein xD


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt gleich Essen, und fürs ein und aus bauen und sowas brauche ich halt noch eine Weile, deswegen bau ich den gleich erst nach dem Essen aus und stell die Fotos rein xD


 Essen? Was soll das denn? Du hast Hardware im Haus verdammt, dann ist man nicht, wenn die nicht läuft!


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

So fange nun an das ganze wieder auseinanderzubauen und versuche mir zu merken welche Anschlüsse wo waren


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> So fange nun an das ganze wieder auseinanderzubauen und versuche mir zu merken welche Anschlüsse wo waren


 Wenn nicht, brennt es halt ab, auch egal


----------



## tobibo (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn nicht, brennt es halt ab, auch egal



Du Assi, mach ihm keine Angst


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Du Assi, mach ihm keine Angst


 Unsere Konfigs brennen doch regelmäßig ab


----------



## tobibo (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Konfigs brennen doch regelmäßig ab



Echt? Gib mal Video


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Echt? Gib mal Video


 Da musst du die vorangegangenen TEs mal fragen


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da musst du die vorangegangenen TEs mal fragen



Falls sie noch leben


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hier die Fotos!

SIeht eigentlich nicht nach viel aus, ist auch nicht irgendwo rausgequetscht und hat das MB schmutzig gemacht oder so! Kann ich den Kühler nun 180 Grad versetzt wieder anbringen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Falls sie noch leben


 
Die sind alle im Obdachlosenheim, weil die Versicherung bei PC Brand nicht bezahlt.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Wie zum Donnerwetter bekommt man Wärmeleitpaste nach wenigen Stunden denn rissig? Ich brauch dafür Jahre bis Jahrzehnte 

Es sieht mir danach aus, als wäre zu viel Paste drauf gewesen. Kannst ja mit einer alten Platin-Kreditkarte mal die Schicht auf der CPU so dünn wie möglich zu bekommen (Reste nichts ins Klo!), dann den Kühler saubermachen und dann wieder drauf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Jop, sehe ich auch so, da war zuviel drauf.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hier die Bilder, habe versucht etwas davon wegzunehmen, die Paste am Kühler habe ich mit Toilettenpapier sauber abgewischt

Ist das jetzt zu wenig/ zu rissig oder so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Sehen kann ich nicht viel, ist alles unscharf, aber das sieht nach viel zu viel WLP aus.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hmm ok, habe Angst beim verteilen mit der Kreditkarte die WLP eher abzukrartzen als zu verteilen, soll ich versuchen diese unebenen Stellen abzubekommen?


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

So sind jetzt weniger unebene Stellen und sieht jetzt ungefähr wie auf diesem Bild hier aus :  http://ht4u.net/images/reviews/2004/p4_waermeleitpaste/2_montage_silver2.jpg


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Das da ist zu wenig 

Kriegst du kein scharfes Foto von deiner WLP hin? Fokussier dich das Mainboard


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Naja ein wenig mehr ist schon drauf, wie überprüfe ich am besten ob es reicht? Im Bios die Temperatur anschauen oder Prime 95 anmachen und gucken wie warm es in den ersten sekunden/minuten wird?


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

So geht das nicht. Du musst einfach gucken, wie dünn du es bekommst, ohne dass die CPU an irgendeiner Stelle unbedeckt ist. Mach da jetzt keinen Stress draus


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Nimm am besten eine EC Karte oder sowas ähnliches und verstreiche die WLP so dünn, dass Du die Schrift auf der CPU gerade noch erkennen kannst.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hier ein schärferes Bild! Sind zwei drei Hubel von WLP, aber die könnt ich noch abkriegen


Edit: Die unebenheiten sind jetzt weg, Dicke der WLP sieht nun wie auf dem Bild aus


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Passt so  Sehr ordentlich. Ich mach da immer einen kleinen Haufen und hoffe, dass es sich gleichmäßig verdrückt. Klappt auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Naja ein wenig mehr ist schon drauf, wie überprüfe ich am besten ob es reicht? Im Bios die Temperatur anschauen oder Prime 95 anmachen und gucken wie warm es in den ersten sekunden/minuten wird?


 
Kannst du so lassen, der Kühler übernimmt den Rest, wenn der drauf ist.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Ok, teste es gleich mit Prime95! Drehe den dann jetzt um 180 Grad und setze den zweiten lüfter den ich oben eingebaut hatte wieder in die ursprüngliche Heckposition!

Wieviel temeperatur ist bei Prime 95 Auslastung normal mit einem cpu-kühler dieser größe?


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

So habe den nun 180 grad versetzt wieder aufgesetzt! Nun die ganzen Kabel wieder richtig ranfriemeln..


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Das hängt von derLüftersteuerung ab. Wenn du unter 50°C bleibst, ist der Lüfter definitiv viel lauter als er müsste. Ich würde den am Ende so bei 60°C einpendeln lassen, ist zwar recht viel für einen solchen Kühler aber volkommen unbedenklich und geht sehr leise!


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Ok ich weiß nun nicht mehr wo die Festplatten, Laufwerke und alles ransollen.. Habe bisher nur die Lüfter samt CPU-Kühler dran, gibt es da irgendeinen Trick oder ein Turorial oder Video?


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Klar, macht aber nicht viel Sinn.

Stromstecker müssten klar sein, das Netzteil hat ja die Stecker dran und die passen ja nur in eine Richtung an die Laufwerke. Die Sata-Kabel gehen einfach vom Laufwerk zum Mainboard (meist unten rechts).


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

hab alles hinbekommen und installiere jetzt die mainboard treiber


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Ok ich weiß nun nicht mehr wo die Festplatten, Laufwerke und alles ransollen.. Habe bisher nur die Lüfter samt CPU-Kühler dran, gibt es da irgendeinen Trick oder ein Turorial oder Video?



Hast Du ihn das erste Mal nicht selbst zusammengebaut?


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Soll ich die Treiber auf die SSD oder auf der HDD installieren?

@ Softy, ne nur mit ein wenig Hilfe! Hat aber nun geklappt!


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Die Treiber kommmen auf die Systemplatte, also die SSD.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Treiber & Programme auf die SSD, Rest auf die HDD. Wenn du magst, kannst du noch ein paar Spiele auf die SSD packen, mehr als schnellere Ladezeiten bekommst du aber nicht.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Hatte bis vor dem Kühlerwechsel noch eine Power LED und HDD LED Funktion an dem Panel oben am Case.
Habe die auch glaube ich wieder richtig angeschlossen, leuchten jedoch nicht mehr. Habe ich das mit einer der BIOS Funktionen von dir eventuell abgeschaltet?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

DAnn ist das Frontpanel falsch angeschlossen, denn sowas kannst Du nicht im BIOS deaktivieren


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Nein, du hast sie falschherum angeschlossen 

Dreh sie mal schnell um (also vorher Rechner ausmachen), sowas mögen LEDs nicht...


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Und bei GTA 4 meint ihr bekomme ich auch keine Nachladeruckler wenn ich alles auf MAX Settings habe und das Spiel auf der 7200-er von Samsung ist?


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Wie umdrehen?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Nö, ich hatte nie Nachladeruckler bei GTA4 auf der Samsung HD103SJ.

huntertech meint Plus und Minus umtauschen bei den  Anschlüssen.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

also den Stecker an sich um 180 Grad gedreht nochmal reintun am selben Port? Könnte es natürlich austesten, wollte aber nicht nochmal PC 10 mal hoch und runter fahren


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Na wenn du den falschen Port genommen hast, bringt das Umdrehen nichts. Wenn du den richtigen Anschluss hast, musst du den auch richtig polen (weißes Kabel = Plus)!

Wie gesagt, lass den Rechner mal nicht zu lange an, LEDs mögen es garnicht, falsch herum gepolt zu werden und ich weiß nicht, ob Mainboards das erkennen und keinen Strom geben.


----------



## LaPulga (12. August 2011)

Sind meines erachtens nach richtig rum wenn weiß = Plus ist muesste es jetzt auch gehen, tut es aber nicht Led`s vllt. kaputt?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Du hast aber schon im Handbuch nachgeschaut, wo was hinkommt oder?


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon im Handbuch nachgeschaut, wo was hinkommt oder?


 Na besser wär's doch


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ja,aber irgendwie alles verwirrend. Ich schaue es mir morgen früh in Ruhe nochmal an, bin schon müde und ungeduldig


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

So schwer ist das doch nicht


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

So, hat nun alles geklappt. poste nun vom neuen Computer aus! Läuft also alles  Wie erkenne ich eigendlich, ob der PC gerade über den i7-Grafikchip, also diese HD 3000 verfügt bzw. ob er diese nutzt?

Kann mir noch jemmand ein kostenloses Antiviren-Programm empfehlen?

Achja Softy  Wie hieß das Programm zur optimieren der SSD?


Vielen dank 

PS: Die LED`s funktionieren auch wieder


----------



## Lordac (13. August 2011)

Hallo,

der Grafikchip wird automatisch genutzt wenn du keine extra Grafikkarte eingebaut und den Monitor am entprechenden Mainboardausgang angeschlossen hast. Sobald eine Grafikkarte eingebaut ist wird ausschließlich diese genutzt!

Ich bin mit Avira AntiVir sehr zufrieden *klick*.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ok, vielen dank  empfiehlt es sich, ein Anti-Viren Programm auf die SSD zu spielen?


----------



## Lordac (13. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Ok, vielen dank  empfiehlt es sich, ein Anti-Viren Programm auf die SSD zu spielen?


Das ist eine gute Frage, da es aber nur 141 MB groß ist und immer benutzt wird, würde ich es draufpacken.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Persönlich finde ich Avast! besser als Antivirenprogramm. Ist aber auch Geschmackssache.

Das Programm für die SSD ist dieses hier: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ah, danke  Soll dieses Programm auf die SSD oder HDD?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Das musst Du nur einmal ausführen, dann die optimierten Einstellungen ausführen lassen und dann neu starten. Danach kannst Du das Programm auch wieder löschen (ist eh nur ein paar 100 Kilobyte groß)


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Habe immer noch nicht meine HDD von Win 7 erkennen lassen, wo und wie genau funtionierte das?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Da ist die Festplatte dann sichtbar und kann formatiert werden. Nimm am besten das "schnelle Formatieren" sonst dauert das ein paar Stunden


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Hmm jetzt werden da nur die SSD (C angezeigt und einmal "System-Reserviert"?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Wird die HDD im BIOS erkannt?


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ich schaue gleich mal nach ob ich irgendwo im BIOS den Namen Samsung finde xD


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Wenn nicht, kontrolliere mal die Anschlüsse (1x Stromanschluss und 1x SATA-Anschluss)


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ok mache ich, mir bereitet aber Sorgen, dass nun die CPU-Temp im Bios auf 47 Grad angezeigt werden  als der noch falschrum aufsaß war er nur bei 28 Grad (Hatte da aber auch noch kein Windows 7 und Priogramme aufm Rechner)

Edit: Wenn ich das Programm SSD Tweaker öffne weiß ich nicht was ich anwählen soll, man kann auch optional für 12.99 Dollar eine bessere Version kaufen. Hat sich bei dem Prog. was geändert? Habe es geöffnet und ohne, dass ich etwas ausgewählt hatte, meinte der schon, ich soll Windows rebooten damit die Einstellungen funktionieren.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

47°C im Idle sind sehr viel. Sicher, dass der Kühler plan auf der CPU aufliegt, dass nichts verkantet ist oder so?


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ich schaue gleich mal nach, WLP ist wie gesagt nicht frisch gewesen aber halt dich recht neu und soviel drauf wie auf dem letzten Bild von gestern! Oder kann es sein, dass das Bios das falsch anzeigt?


Und wie war das mit dem SSD-Tweaker?


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

Die BIOS-Anzeigen von fast jedem hier in letzter Zeit sind falsch. Core Temp ist richtig.


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Core-Temp? Wo kann ich mir die anzeigen lassen? Auch BIOS? Oder gibt es gute zuverlässige Programme?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Hier runterladen: Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online und installieren. Da gibt es auch ein praktisches Gadget dafür.

Zum SSD Tweaker:


Softy schrieb:


> Das musst Du nur einmal ausführen, dann die  optimierten Einstellungen ausführen lassen und dann neu starten. Danach  kannst Du das Programm auch wieder löschen (ist eh nur ein paar 100  Kilobyte groß)


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ok xD

Temperaturen werden wiefolgt angezeigt:

Tj. Max: 98 Grad

Core 0:34
Core 1:35
Core2:39
Core 3:39

Soll ich mal Prime95 anschmeißen für paar Minuten?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Die Temps im Idle könnten etwas besser sein. Lass mal Prime laufen und beobachte die Temps. Ab 70°C würde ich aber abbrechen


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

ok habe nun die auswahl zwischen :

Small FFTs
In-Place large FFTs
Blend
und Custom

Welchen nehme ich?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Das ist erstmal egal. InPlace Large FFT's macht am meisten Hitze


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Soll ich dabei alles abschalten an Programmen oder kann ich Internet Expllorer ruhig laufen lassen? Und an welche Temps richte ich mioch? An die von Pime95 oder das Programm von Chip-Online?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Die Temperaturen von CoreTemp klingen recht realistisch. Andere Programme brauchst Du nicht extra abschalten.


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

nach nichtmal einer Sekunde waren die Temps über 80 Grad.. muss doch ein Bug sein oder?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Muss nicht unbedingt sein! Wenn der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt, kann die Temperatur der CPU schlagartig nach oben gehen. ICh würde erst mal den richtigen Sitz des Kühlers überprüfen!


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ok, ich schraube das nochmal auseinander, bin gleich wieder da!


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Damit Du keinen Doppelpost machst, schreib ich jetzt einfach: Würde ich genauso machen


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Die Samsung Festplatte wird nun erkannt, da saß der Stecker nicht richtig, aber der CPU-Kühler scheint richtig draufzusitzen, ist auch fest rangeschraubt! (Ok nicht so bombenfest dass der sich nicht leicht bewegt wenn man mit dem Finger gegendrückt, aber aufjedenfall fest)

Liegts an der WLP oder an der Drehegeschwindigkeit?

Das immer alles nicht klappen muss ..


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

Da ist schon der Fehler (machen übrigens viele Anfänger): Der Kühler muss bombenfest sitzen. Nicht nur sitzen, er muss fest genug sein, um eher das ganze Board auseinander zu reißen, als dass er sich bewegen lassen würde! Natürlich musst du drauf achten, dass du die Schrauben nicht kaputtdrehst, aber der Kühler muss fest genug sein, um auch wirklich den Begriff "fest" verdient zu haben!

Soll nicht heißen, dass du den mit Gewalt reindrehen sollst, aber wenn er sich noch bewegt, ist das definitiv falsch!


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Wirklich? Ok, werde das dann gleich in Angriff nehmen, aber WLP so wie gestern war ok , oder? Oder doch lieber "komplett" frishe nochmal nehmen?


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass du die drauflassen kannst. Es ist nur wichtig, dass die Schicht nach dem Abnehmen noch so aussieht, als wäre sie dick genug, um vom Kühler gleichmäßig verteilt zu werden, ohne Lücken zu bilden. Habe auch mal den Boxed-Kühler bei einem PC abgenommen, das WL-Pad ist komplett zerrissen, einfach wieder drauf und etwas hin- und herbewegt und schon war es wieder eine wunderbare Fläche, Temperaturen haben sich nicht verändert.


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Ok, werde das dann gleich machen und dann morgen berichten!


vielen dank


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

Aber reiß das Board nicht kaputt, nur weil der Kühler fetsitzen soll


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

Nach fest kommt ab 

Es bleibt weiter spannend


----------



## LaPulga (13. August 2011)

Macht mir keine Angst  Nein, eigentlich bin ich übervorsichtig ^^ Deswegen dachte ich auch ich schraube den nicht zuu fest ^^ Muss leider erstmal los, werde das erst morgen machn können  Bis dann !

Vielen dank nochmal 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

Mach ihn einfach fest, du merkst ja, wenn die Schrauben nicht mehr ohne Gewalt weitergehen.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Hey Leute, werde mich nun mal gleich ransetzen und den Kühler fester ranschrauben und dann berichten ob sich die Temps verbessert haben. Weil der Dark Rock Pro von Be Quiet ist immerhin High-End, da sollte man schon max. 30 Grad im Idle erwarten wenn nicht sogar 25-29, oder?

Ist es normal dass die Core Temps von einander abweichen? Die letzten beiden Kerne sind bei mir kontinuierlich 3-6 Grad wärmer!


Nochmal zur HDD eine Frage, wenn ich diese nun unter "Datenträgerverwaltung" auswähle, kann ich per rechtsklick ein "neues einfaches Volumen" erstellen, ist dass die richtige Option, welche man auswählen muss, damit ich die nutzen kann?

Edit: OT: Sagt mal, bin ich der Einzige, der nicht findet, wo man ein Profilbild hinzufügen kann


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Dass ist bei Core Temp häufiger so, dass die Kerntemperaturen etwas abweichen. Warum:  

In der Datenträgerverwaltung musst Du die Festplatte formatieren, dann ist sie im Explorer sichtbar (Schnellformatierung)

Ein Profilbild kannst Du im Kontrollzentrum oben rechts reinstellen (Unter Profilbild bzw. Avatar ändern)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Hey Leute, werde mich nun mal gleich ransetzen und den Kühler fester ranschrauben und dann berichten ob sich die Temps verbessert haben. Weil der Dark Rock Pro von Be Quiet ist immerhin High-End, da sollte man schon max. 30 Grad im Idle erwarten wenn nicht sogar 25-29, oder?



Kommt auf deine Zimmer Temp. an


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Ah, da geht das mit dem Avatar, danke 

Die Auswahl formatieren gibt es bei mir leider nicht? Oder bin ich zu blöd sie zu finden? Kann nur ein neues einfaches Volumen erstellen oder eine virtuelle Festplatte


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Dann einfaches Volume erstellen.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Ist hier nicht sehr warm drinne. Sitze hier in langer Hose und Pullover, und mir ist nicht zu warm!


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Thermometer FTW


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Also ich glaube es liegt nicht an der Zimmertemperatur, dass die CPU unter Prime95 Vollast in 2 Sekunden auf über 80 Grad steigt, oder ?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Eher nicht


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

So..was soll ich sagen..

CPU Fest rangechraubt, alles gestartet, unter der Maximalen Auslastung von Prime95 (maximum heat mode) hatteich dann zwischen 55 und 60 Grad.. Ich mich gefreut.. Im idle ungefähr 30 Grad.
So.. Die Power und HDD Led`s wieder nicht funktioniert, ich Computer ausgemacht, ohne den aber von der STeckdos komplett abzunehmen.
Habe dann den einen Power LED Stecker mal eine Buchse darüeber angeschlossen (2 Pin Anschluss) und aufeinmal startete sich der PC selber.4

Scheint mir so, als hätte sich das Bios resettet, weil nun wieder dieses Full Screen Logo kommt! Nicht nur das! Der PC hängt sich bei dem Logo auf und unten am Bildschirm Rand entsteht ein Bildfehler..

Was ist da nun kaputt bzw ist da ueberhaupt was kaputt oder woran kann es liegen?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Das I/O-Panel vom Gehäuse musst Du schon laut Handbuch anschließen. Nicht einfach mal 2 Pins irgendwo anschließen. Und schon gar nicht wenn der Rechner unter Strom steht 

Versuch mal ein BIOS-Reset. Also die Batterie vom Board rausnehmen, paar Minuten warten, Batterie wieder rein. ABER VORHER DEN RECHNER VOM NETZ NEHMEN  Und vorher bitte auch die Gehäuseanschlüsse gemäß Handbuch anschließen!


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Soll ich auch das MB und alles wieder ausbauen oder nur Batterie einmal raus?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Du Anschlüsse solltest Du gemäß Handbuch anschließen und dann nur die Batterie raus. Nicht das Board


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Habe die LED´s nun weggelassen.. DIe anderen waren richtig. Ich versuche es denn jetzt mal 

Edit: Weiß wo die sitzt aber wie kriegt man die da raus ? Soll die wirklich ganz raus oder wie genau?


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Ok, die Batterie war so 2 Minuten draußen, der Bildfehler während des Full Screen Logos bleibt bestehen und er bootet nicht weiter 

Edit: Soll ich den Bildfehler mal abfotografieren? Sind Streifen die sich von Rechts nach Links bewegen, wenn ich zB ESC drücke bleiben die Streifen, bewegen sich aber nicht mehr


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Edit: Soll ich den Bildfehler mal abfotografieren? Sind Streifen die sich von Rechts nach Links bewegen, wenn ich zB ESC drücke bleiben die Streifen, bewegen sich aber nicht mehr



Ja, mach mal.

Prüfe mal, ob die Graka korrekt angeschlossen ist. Hast Du auch an 2x STrom fürs Board gedacht?


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Grafikkarte habe ich doch garnicht! nur die IGP! Es ist so: PC lief, auch super gekühlt, nur die LED`s liefen nicht. Habe dann alles so gelassen, nur PC ausgemacht ohne den vom Netz zu ziehen und den LED 2 Pin Stecker eine Buchse darüber angeschlossen an einen 2 Pin STecker. Dann startete sich der PC von selber und aufeinmal war auch wieder das Full Screen Logo eingeschaltet und dann kam der Bildfehler



Edit: Wäre noch erwähnsenswert vielleicht, dass das Full Screen Logo zuerst ganz normal sauber angezeigt wird, und dann nach 2 Sekunden erst der Fehler entsteht!


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Hm. Keine Ahnung was Du da angestellt hast 

Mach mal das Foto, aber ich fürchte, dass ich Dir da nicht mehr weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Da über diesen beiden farblichen Anschlüssen am Rand habe ich den Power LED stecker angeschlossen, an den 2 Pin Stecker da


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Das Bild ist total unscharf. Keine Ahnung, was das für Anschlüsse sind. Das sind aber keinesfalls die Anschlüsse für's Gehäuse. Schau mal im Handbuch, welcher Anschluss das ist. Aber ich denke mal, damit hast Du das Board geschrottet


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Dieser Bereich uber dem Gehäuse Anschlüssen wird als CLR_CMOS angegeben

 War ganze Sommerferien dafür arbeiten, und nun kaputt...


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Der CLR_CMOS ist eine alternative Möglichkeit, ein BIOS-Reset durchzuführen. Da hast Du wohl irgendwas zerschossen 

Aber dass man nicht am PC rumbastelt, während er unter Strom steht, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein...

Naja, jammern hilft nicht. Board einpacken und zurückschicken.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Dachte wenn der aus ist wird auch kein Strom fließen.. 

Schickt Alternate mir dann das selbe nochmal umsonst oder muss ich es neu bezahlen?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Wie lange hast Du es denn schon? Wenn Du es unter 2 Wochen hast, kannst Du es zurückgeben. Ab 2 Wochen kannst Du es nur umtauschen, d.h. alternate wird das Board zum Hersteller einschicken, der wird den Fehler prüfen (hoffentlich nicht zu gründlich ) und Dir ein neues Board schicken.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Definitiv unter 2 Wochen! Seid letzte Woche Mittwoch glaube ich! Also kriege ich umsonst ein neues wenn es unter 2 Wochen sind und ich es zu Alternate einschicke?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Du musst erstmal einen RMA-Schein ausdrucken und ausfüllen. Den kannst Du auf der alternate homepage ausdrucken, wenn Du eingeloggt bist. Dann kannst Du das Board versandkostenfrei zurückschicken.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Die werden doch sicherlich fragen warum ich das jetzt erst tue, oder? Weil immerhin trat der Defekt erst heute auf, was soll ich denen denn sagen, dass ich damit jetzt erst komme?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Das ist eine heikle Sache. So wie ich Deine Posts verstanden habe, bist Du "schuld" am Defekt. Von daher müsstest Du das auch auf Deine Kappe nehmen.

Es ist so, dass Du Ware, die Du über den Versandhandel kaufst, 2 Wochen lang testen kannst. Du kannst innerhalb dieser Frist die Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast Du bei alternate die Möglichkeit, den Grund der Rücksendung (freiwillig) anzugeben. Da kannst Du dann ankreuzen "Die Ware ist defekt". Weiter würde ich nichts dazu schreiben.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Ok und dann schicken sie mir das gleiche Board zurück (also neues versteht sich) oder das Geld?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

Jup.


----------



## LaPulga (15. August 2011)

Beides? Das ist super, dann mach ich das öfters so  Nein Spaß, aber auf eine entweder oder Frage ein Jup antworten ist.. verwirrend  Also Geld oder neue Ware ?


----------



## pringles (15. August 2011)

Wenn du sagst neue Ware gibt's neue Ware, wenn du sagst Geld her gibt's Geld.


----------



## LaPulga (20. August 2011)

Hallo nochmals  MB wird Montag eingeschickt, und dann bekomme ich hoffentlich ein neues funktionsfähiges wieder!

Habe mich hinsichtlich der Grafikkarte umentschieden aufgrund eurer Meinung  Nehme doch keine GTX 580, sondern eine Asus GTX560 ti DCII! Sind 200 Euro weniger, und bis ich mehr Leistung brauche wird es wohl dauern, da hol ich mir nächstes Jahr oder übernächstes lieber eine neuere!
Hoffe die 560ti reicht für BF3 auf einer 16xx Auflösung für MAX Details mit dem i7 und SMT^^

Die 200 Euro stecke ich dann getrost in Peripherie: 

Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard  Tastatur
SteelSeries 4HD  Mousepad
Roccat Kone[+] Max Customization Gaming Mouse Maus
Logitech G35 oder Razer CARCHARIAS Headset

Sieht das soweit gut aus? Habe mich gegen Kopfhörer entschieden weil ich das Headset doch mal mitnehmen würde und das wäre praktischer da ich die Soundkarte des PCs nicht brauche um den Klang des Headsets auszunutzen!

PS: Optik ist mir da relativ wichtig, man soll sehen dass es was hochwertiges ist, deswegen auch mit Beleuchtung! Stimmt die Qualität da? Will mich ungerne auf Shopkommentare verlassen 

Vielen dank


----------



## Softy (20. August 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Habe mich hinsichtlich der Grafikkarte umentschieden aufgrund eurer Meinung  Nehme doch keine GTX 580, sondern eine Asus GTX560 ti DCII! Sind 200 Euro weniger, und bis ich mehr Leistung brauche wird es wohl dauern, da hol ich mir nächstes Jahr oder übernächstes lieber eine neuere!



Sehr gute und vernünftige Entscheidung 

Bei Peripheriegeräten empfiehlt es sich grundsätzlich, die in einem Elektronikfachmarkt Deiner Wahl mal probe zu fühlen, hören, sehen. Denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind da zu hoch, um eine eindeutige Empfehlung abzugeben.


----------



## LaPulga (20. August 2011)

Kann man da vorab qualitativ hinsichtlich der Lebensdauer etwas sagen? Einige schrieben in Shops das hier und da mal das Mausrad kaputt ging, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher wie die Leute mit ihren Sachen umgehen ^^

Werde dann mal im Media Markt schauen was es dort gibt 


Edit: Habe nochmal rumgeschaut und rumgelesen  rausgekommen ist dabei das hier :

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-170364

Habe gelesen das diese rubber Tastaturen von Logitech müll sind und mechanische besser, deswegen die Steelseries.
Maus habe ich auch ausgetauscht , nun Steel Series Sensei, welche bald rauskommen soll.
Mousepad habe ich nur eine Nummer Größer gewählt.
Die Asus GTX 560ti bleibt, oder gibt es eine leisere/kühlere?

Nun der Knackpunkt Beim Headset habe ich ans Steelseries Siberia v2 gedacht, aber in jedem Forum oder Review immer gelesen, man sollte sich den AKG Kopfhörer mit Mikro und Soundkarte holen, deswegen habt ihr mich doch umgestimmt  Frage ist nur, ob das von mir ausgewählte Mikro gut ist und bei Soundkarte habe ich keine Ahnung? 5.1 oder 7.1? Was lohnt sich da oder ist gut?


----------



## LaPulga (21. August 2011)

Hmm wird wohl nur mit Doppelpost was, wenn das Topic wieder auf Seite 1 soll, sorry


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Das Mikro passt. Bei der Soka würde ich eine Klasse höher gehen: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1


----------



## LaPulga (21. August 2011)

ok, vielen dank  und die Mikroqualität ist gut? kein Rauschen, dumpfer Klang oder sowas?

Hiernochmal sicherheitshalber:  Kopie von Kopie von Wunschliste vom 14.07.2011, 21:15 15.07.2011, 15:05 28.07.2011, 20:16 | Geizhals.at EU

Kann man den Korb einsehen?

Die WLP dürfte gut sein, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Ich hab diese hier, die ist gut auch gut zu verarbeiten.
Arctic Silver Matrix, 2.5g Spritze | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Das Mikro passt schon 

Die Wunschliste ist einsehbar und die WLP taugt auch was.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Ja, aber was soll er mit 5 Gramm?
Die CPU 20 Mal einbauen?


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die CPU 20 Mal einbauen?



Hast Du diesen Thread hier verfolgt? Ich denke, das mit den 5 Gramm wird verdammt knapp 

Ich schlage daher mal das hier vor: Arctic Cooling MX-2, 65g Spritze


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, solange er die 5 Gramm nicht auf einmal benutzt.


----------



## LaPulga (21. August 2011)

Nun macht euch mal nicht lustig  Nehme wirklich lieber die 5g, auch falls mal was schief laufen sollte, oder so , schlecht wird sie ja nicht, oder xD?


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

Nö, die hält mehrere Jahre


----------



## LaPulga (21. August 2011)

ok, dann bin ich mit den 5g gut bedient


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2011)

WLP hält eigentlich ewig, weil eben kein Wasser drin ist, also kann sie auch nicht austrocknen.
Aber verschließen würde ich die Tube trotzdem.


----------



## huntertech (22. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> WLP hält eigentlich ewig, weil eben kein Wasser drin ist, also kann sie auch nicht austrocknen.
> Aber verschließen würde ich die Tube trotzdem.


 So ists brav


----------



## LaPulga (1. September 2011)

Hey!

Möchte heute oder spätestens morgen nun folgende Komponenten bestellen:

Kopie von Kopie von Wunschliste vom 14.07.2011, 21:15 15.07.2011, 15:05 28.07.2011, 20:16 | Geizhals.at EU 


 Habe die 2GB genommen weil jmmd empfohlen hatte die AMD 6950 zu nehmen wegen den 2GB, da aber die GTX 560ti den Leistungsvorsprung hat habe ich dann eine GTX 560TI mit 2GB von Phantom ausgesucht, da ich die preislich auch noch reltiv ok finde zur 1gb von Asus für 200.

Dachte die 2GB wären nicht verkehrt für GTA 4,BF3,Diablo 3, Starcraft 2 und andere folgende spiele! Oder ist von der Gaindward Phantom komplett abzuraten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. September 2011)

Die 2GB bei der 560 lohnt nicht, die Karte ist zu langsam für die RAM Menge, spar dir das Geld.


----------



## Softy (1. September 2011)

Diese würde ich nehmen: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 oder MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5


----------



## huntertech (2. September 2011)

Erstere...


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit dieser hier? Soll noch leiser und kuehler sein als die Asus und sehr gut uebertaktbar sein!

Habe in Reviews gelesen das die von Asus ein nerviges Lüfterbrummen ausweist.

Hier die,die ich meine:

Point of View GeForce GTX 560 Ti TGT Charged Edition Triple Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (TGT-560-A1-C) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

Ich kenne nur die PoW GTX 560 Ti Beast, also mit stärkerer übertaktung. Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich ist, dass die kleine Schwester ebenso leise ist, kann ich das nicht versichern. Bei der Asus HD 6950 weiß ich allerdings von der sehr geringen Lautheit (sehr ähnlich der Beast).


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

ATI käme für mich aber nicht in Frage und bei der Asus GTX560ti habe ich eben von dem Lüfterbrummen viel gelesen.. hmm.. schwierige entscheidung


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

Was haben eigentlich alle gegen AMD? AMD baut genauso gute Karten wie NVidia auch!


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Hatte viel von Grafikfehlern bei bestimmten Spielen wie GTA 4 gehört oder das viele Spielhersteller mit nVidia Grafikkarten das Spiel entwickeln und testen etc.


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Hatte viel von Grafikfehlern bei bestimmten Spielen wie GTA 4 gehört oder das viele Spielhersteller mit nVidia Grafikkarten das Spiel entwickeln und testen etc.


 1) Grafikfehler: Blödsinn, kein Hersteller hat Karten, die in irgendeinem Spiel Grafikfehler verursachen. Sowas entsteht nur bei sehr schlechter Spiele-Programmierung (und selbst wenn es passiert, wird es sofort gepatcht), mir ist kein solcher Fall bekannt, oder bei Überhitzung bzw. zu starker Übertaktung.

2) NVidia als Testkarte: Das stimmt bedingt. Es gibt durchaus Spiele, wo NVidia etwas "nachhilft", z.B. für einen besseren 3D-Modus oder fehlerfreie SLI-Unterstützung direkt ab dem Release-Tag. Manche Spieler laufen auf NVidia-Karten schneller, manche kommen mit AMD besser klar. So hat AMD bei steigender Auflösung einen Vorteil und bricht bei viel Kantenglättung nicht so stark ein, dafür ist NVidia bei Tesselation wieder vorne. Insgesamt gleicht sich das aber in etwa aus.


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Ah, ok, vielen dank für die Aufklärung  Habe nun aber aufgrund des geringen Preises, der Leisigkeit und der Temperatur und OC Möglichkeiten die von POV genommen für nur 200 Euro!

Ansonsten habe ich noch eine 6-Kanal-Lüftersteuerung hinzugefügt! Ist die so ok und wo schließt man die an ? Tut man die in ein Laufwerkfach oder wo?

Wunschliste vom 05.09.2011, 18:34 | Geizhals.at EU

Das wäre nochmal der endgültige Warenkorb

PS: Auf die Steelseries Sensei verzichte ich aufgrunddessen dass sie noch nicht draußen ist und ansonsten auch kaum Sachen mit sich an neuem bringt die ich als nicht ESL-Profi-Zocker bemerken würde ^^

PSS: Wie war das bei Grafikkarten, die Kühler der karten zeigen doch vom CPU-Kühler weg, oder? Also ich meine, dass quasi die "blanke Seite" dem Kühler zugewendet wäre!


----------



## Taximan (5. September 2011)

> Ansonsten habe ich noch eine 6-Kanal-Lüftersteuerung hinzugefügt! Ist  die so ok und wo schließt man die an ? Tut man die in ein Laufwerkfach  oder wo?



Ja, die Steuerung kommt in einen Laufwerkschacht und wird dann ans Netzteil angeschlossen.


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Beeil Dich, sonst gibt es keinen AKG K530 mehr


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Höh? Wieso gibt es den dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Den gibt es nur noch bei einem Händler in D. Und da ist er nicht auf Lager.


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Mir wird er bei diesem deutschen Händler lagernd angezeigt, oder bin ich blöde ? AKG - K 530 Kopfhörer halboffen : Kopfhörer & Verstärker


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Oh, da habe ich falsch geguckt. Sorry


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Aber selbst wenn , bestellen tun die Shops den dann trotzdem irgendwo, oder meinst du die Produktion wurde von diesem Model eingestellt und es werden langsam die letzten Geräte rausgegeben davon? Aber da der Versand von denen eh kostenlos ist, bestell ich den einfach schonmal jetzt, sicher ist sicher 

Die Lüftersteuerung war ok? Und wie genau war das wegen der Grafikkarte(Meiner Frage von vorhin)? Ich weiß genau ihr habt das gekonnt ueberlesen damit ihr nicht auf soeinen Quark antworten muesst, aber nicht mit mir


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

Ja, die Kühlerkonstruktion der Grafikkarte ist auf der der CPU abgewandten Seite.


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Ok, dann dürfte die totz dieses BeQuiet brockens passen xD, vielen dank


----------



## LaPulga (5. September 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch eine gute Methode empfehlen das Gehäuse zu beleuchten? Farbe wäre Blau sehr schön! Sollte für den In Win Maelstrom pasen (Big Tower) und trotz des Platzversperrendem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro gut aussehen. Und vielleicht nicht teuer als 15 euro wäre gut := danke!


----------



## Softy (6. September 2011)

Schick wären natürlich LED-Lüfter, aber da kommst Du mit 15€ nicht sehr weit 

Daher könntest Du Dich hier mal umschauen: blau in Case-Modding/Beleuchtung | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich glaub die Revoltec Kaltlichtröhren sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## huntertech (6. September 2011)

Meine Empfehlung ist ja eine gleichmäßige Beleuchtung. Geht mit LED-Ketten (rund 30cm) unter dem Mainboard oder, was ich machen würde, mit den 1m- bzw. 2m-Ketten von NZXT, die kannst du dann einmal an den Gehäusekanten entlanglegen.


----------



## LaPulga (7. September 2011)

Hey, habe mir paae Testberichte angeschaut, und da ich nun alles sehr leise haben wollte habe ich mich so entschieden:

Wunschliste vom 07.09.2011, 22:06 | Geizhals.at EU 

Die Grafikkarte soll sehr leise sein und kein Lüfterbrummen haben, und die zusätzlichen Caselüfter haben schön blaue LED`S und sind auch sehr leise, werde die dann an die Steuerung anschließen. Dann habe ich ja den Be Quiet Dark Rock pro schon der unhörbar ist genau wie das Netzteil und die SSD ja auch! Dann bräuchte ich noch eine richtige Festplattenentkopplung, falls meine integrierte im Gehäuse zu laut wäre.

Fragen: 

1. Kann mir nochmal jemmand eine Entkopplung empfehlen?
2. Auf meinem Mainboard ist soeine Markierung bei den Graka Steckplätzen wo drauf steht:ATI Crossfire. Heißt das dann auch, dass ich nur ATI verbauen kann oder ist das Werbung oder so?
3. Konnte mein MB die volle Leistung der SSD ausschöpfen oder wovon hing das nochmal ab?

Falls von euch jemmand einen sehr leisen Lüfter mit grünen LED`s kennt, her damit 


Vielen dank


----------



## huntertech (7. September 2011)

1) Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3
2) Werbung
3) Wenn die SSD schnell genug ist und selbst einen entsprechenedn Anschluss hat, kann man mit Sata 6GB/s ("Sata 3") einen Vorteil bei der Übertragungsrate erzielen
4) Schau mal bei Enermax

Die Beast würde ich aber definitiv nicht nehmen! 50€ Aufpreis für eine kaum spürbare Übertaktung? Nein, dann nimm lieber eine andere Karte wie die Asus GTX 560 Ti und drossel die manuell!


----------



## LaPulga (7. September 2011)

Dachte die Beast wäre gut weil sie die GTX 580 Platine hat und auf 1000mhz übertaktbar wäre und extrem leise. Könnte auch sonst die normale POV version nehmen, irgendwie hat es mir dieser Kühler angetan nach den Tests die ich gelesen habe ;P

Wenn ich die Asus drossle wird sie ja wieder heißer, bzw das Lüfterbrummen ensteht ja auch nicht durch die Schnelligkeit unbedingt, oder?


----------



## LaPulga (7. September 2011)

Ansonsten wäre es vllt empfehlenswert sich eine GTX 560ti im Refernzdesign von EVGA zu holen und den Accelero XTREME Plus II selber montieren?

Editas sieht doch erste Sahne aus, oder? http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...aid=43207&basket.add_aid=43207&basket.tkt=352

Nochmal Edit: Habe nun mal die in den WK reingetan: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/621923 sollen sehr leise sein. Geben die Vibrationen ab wenn ich die nicht entkoppel oder ist das nur Marketing wenn da welche mit bei liegen bei teureren? Be Quiet legt zB welche mit bei samt 7 Volt Adaptern, sind dann aber auch 5 euronen teuer! Kann ich die http://geizhals.at/deutschland/621923 dann auch unter 7v betreiben oder brauche ich dann den Adapter, oder macht die Steuerung das von alleine dann?

Was meint ihr: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/621923 oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/444870 oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/523572 (kann ich diese Alpenföhn ueberhaupt runterregeln an der Steuerung? Sind ja PWM)

Da ich Lüfter ohne LED nehme werde ich wohl doch zum NZXT Led-Sleeve 2m in Blau greifen!

Das wäre dann nun mein Warenkorb http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-180851 demenstprechend dann jeweils 4 Lüfter von einen der dreien!

und die Grafikkarte dann hier :

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/arti...aid=43207&basket.add_aid=43207&basket.tkt=352


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre es vllt empfehlenswert sich eine GTX 560ti im Refernzdesign von EVGA zu holen und den Accelero XTREME Plus II selber montieren?
> 
> Editas sieht doch erste Sahne aus, oder? hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - POV/TGT GeForce GTX 560 Ti Charged Triple-Fan / 1 GB


Kannst du auch machen, musst du wissen, wobei bei neueren NVidia-Karten ein Lüfterminimum von 40% existiert. Tritple-Fans könnten da schon mal lauter sein, wenn du das nicht mit dem BIOS-Mod enthebelst. Ob die 560 Ti das auch hat: 



LaPulga schrieb:


> Nochmal Edit: Habe nun mal die in den WK reingetan: Enermax T.B.Silence VR 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sollen sehr leise sein. Geben die Vibrationen ab wenn ich die nicht entkoppel oder ist das nur Marketing wenn da welche mit bei liegen bei teureren? Be Quiet legt zB welche mit bei samt 7 Volt Adaptern, sind dann aber auch 5 euronen teuer! Kann ich die Enermax T.B.Silence VR 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland dann auch unter 7v betreiben oder brauche ich dann den Adapter, oder macht die Steuerung das von alleine dann?



Die Lüftersteuerung ist manuell, d.h. irgendein Rädchen oder Schiebeschalter, ggf. mit Slotblende. --> Google! Es gibt aber auch die normalen T.B. Silence, die haben dauerhaft 800 rpm. Diese würde ich als Gehäuselüfter nehmen. Wenn du einen Lüfter für den CPU-Kühler suchst, wäre der Silence VR dann besser.

Entkoppler nutzt man nur bei hohen Drehzahlen. Es stimmt, die Lüfter geben Vibrationen ab, diese sind bei niedrigen Drehzahlen aber sehr gering.



LaPulga schrieb:


> Was meint ihr: Enermax T.B.Silence VR 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10dB(A) (UCTB12A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 108m³/h, 19.7dB(A) (84000000047) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (kann ich diese Alpenföhn ueberhaupt runterregeln an der Steuerung? Sind ja PWM)


Siehe oben! T. B. Silence (ohne VR) als Gehäuselüfter, mit VR als CPU-Lüfter. Ob deine Steuerung PWM kann, musst du ergooglen.



LaPulga schrieb:


> Da ich Lüfter ohne LED nehme werde ich wohl doch zum NZXT Led-Sleeve 2m in Blau greifen!
> 
> Das wäre dann nun mein Warenkorb Kopie von Wunschliste vom 07.09.2011, 22:06 07.09.2011, 23:36 | Geizhals.at EU demenstprechend dann jeweils 4 Lüfter von einen der dreien!
> 
> ...


Die Wärmeleitpaste würde ich gegen ein günstigeres Modell tauschen, von der PK-1 hast du vielleicht 1°C.

8g Spritze | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## LaPulga (8. September 2011)

Ok,WLP wird getauscht, nehme aber dann das 4g Modell,das sollte reichen oder?

Kann man auch den CPU-Lüfter und den Grafikkartenlüfter an die Steuerung anschließen oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen oder möglich?

Werde dann die Bequiet Silent Wings USC 120mm nehmen weil da Zubehör mit bei ist und dann diese Grafikkarte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - POV/TGT GeForce GTX 560 Ti Charged Triple-Fan / 1 GB


----------



## pringles (8. September 2011)

Du brauchst nur einen kleinen kleks wlp, mit 4 Gramm solltest du locker hinkommen (da kannste nen paar mal kühler wechseln ;D ) wenn du die kühler an die Steuerung anschließt solltest du immer die temps im Auge behalten, nicht das dir da was wegschmort. Kann man ne graka überhaupt an ne externe luffisteurrung klemmen?
Wenn du immer die temps im Auge hast kannste das an ne Steuerung anschließen, ich würde das aber machen.


----------



## LaPulga (8. September 2011)

Das ist dann nun der aktuelle Standpunkt:

Kopie von Wunschliste vom 07.09.2011, 22:06 07.09.2011, 23:36 | Geizhals.at Deutschland und dazu hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - POV/TGT GeForce GTX 560 Ti Charged Triple-Fan / 1 GB

Bestelle dass dann nun die kommenden 3 Tage ungefähr, vielen dank an euch


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

Ja, 4G reichen.

Den Silent Wings würde ich nicht nehmen. Sein Sinn ist einzig und allein das hervorragende Lager. Den Vorteil dadurch hast du aber erst dann, wenn das Lüfterauschen selbst nicht mehr hörbar ist, was eigentlich nur mit einer Waserkühlung und großen Radiatoren möglich ist. Für eine normale Luftkühlung braucht man den nicht, das Zubehör auch nicht, da würde ich einfach die Enermax' nehmen, das reicht völlig.

Den CPU-Lüfter kannst du gerne an die Steuerung anschließen, sofern du mit der Drehzahl, die er unter Last zum Kühlen brauchst auch im Leerlauf einverstanden bist (je nach Kühler, CPU und Gehäuse kann hier schon eine unhörbare Drehzahl drin sein). Wenn nicht, würde ich ihn an das Mainboard anschließen und per BIOS oder Speedfan regeln (lassen).

Die GraKa kannst du mit Adaptern idR auch anschließen, würde ich aber nicht empfehlen. Entweder so lassen wie sie ist, oder mit dem MSI Afterburner die Drehzahl regeln. Dauerhaft bekommst du das mit einem BIOS-Mod hin (gefährlich!). Die Garantie ist bei der Eigenregelung so oder so hin.


----------



## LaPulga (8. September 2011)

Ok, Grafikkarte werde ich dann lieber am Mainboard lassen, und mit der CPU schaue ich mal wie laut sie im idle wäre wenn sie unter Last bei entsprechender Drehzahl unter 60Grad bleibt.

Wenn ich die von Enermax nehme mit den festgelegten 900rpm kann ich die ja nichtmal an die steuerung anschließen oder? 

Hauptsache alles ist sehr leise und trotzdem gut gekühlt. Will nicht umsonst nach leisen sachen Schauen und am Ende hört sich der eine Lüfter an als würde gleich ein Airbus starten xD


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

Nix Mainboard, die GraKa hat ihren eigenen Anschluss, worüber sie regelt und auch per Afterburner geregelt werden kann. Auf der Karte ist der Anschluss, da ist der Lüfter schon drin. 

Klar kannst du die Lüfter an die Steuerung anschließen! Wenn die Hersteller Drehzahlbereiche angeben, sind das nur garantierte Werte, die der Lüfter verkraften muss. Regeln lassen sie sich aber alle. Der Silent Wings ist wie gesagt nicht nötig.


----------



## LaPulga (8. September 2011)

Achso, ok.

Vielen dank


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

Bitte


----------



## LaPulga (14. September 2011)

So, die Sachen sind gerade angekommen 

Gaindward GTX 560ti Phantom, WLP, Steelseries 4HD und Sharkoon HDD Vibe Fixer III  AKG k 530 ist seid gestern schon da, super bequem und sehr guten Klang, bislang allerdings nur am Laptop ausgetestet also ohne Soundkarte! Wird die 7.1 DX Xonar einen hörbaren Unterschied machen?


Werde mich gleich ans basteln ranmachen! Gibt es ein Video auf dem jemmand WLP richtig aufträgt xD?


----------



## pringles (14. September 2011)

Einfach erbsengroßen fleck wlp auf die CPU und kühler drauf


----------



## Softy (14. September 2011)

Alternativ kannst du mit einer alten Kreditkarte o.ä. die WLP *dünn* auf der CPU verstreichen. Als Anhaltspunkt, die aufgedruckte Schrift sollte auf der CPU dann gerade noch erkennbar sein.


----------



## LaPulga (14. September 2011)

ok, vielen dank nochmal, melde mich wenn ich fertig bin


----------



## huntertech (14. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du mit einer alten Kreditkarte o.ä. die WLP *dünn* auf der CPU verstreichen. Als Anhaltspunkt, die aufgedruckte Schrift sollte auf der CPU dann gerade noch erkennbar sein.


 Aber nur mit der Platin-Karte, sonst geht das nicht


----------



## LaPulga (15. September 2011)

So läuft nun alles 

Nur ein Problem, wenn ich die Grafikkartentreiber von Gaindward installieren möchte, sagt er mir, dass diese nicht mit meiner Windows-Version kompatibel wären? Habe gerade eine Aufläsung von 12xx -10xx und Bildsignal kommt von der Grafikkarte über DVI am Monitor und HDMI an der Karte!


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

Man sollte grundsätzlich die neueste Treiberversion installieren. Die bekommst du direkt bei NVidia und da kannst du auch dein Betriebssystem auswählen.


----------



## LaPulga (15. September 2011)

Ah ok, das wusste ich nicht, bin schon am runterladen von nVIdia 


Edit: Nun funktioniert alles   Frage an Quanti: Wie war das noch mit dem Fixen der Voltspannungen und dem ausschalten des Turboboostes? Auf welchen Wert sollte ich denn die Spannung setzen wenn ich den Takt auf 3,8 setze?


----------



## huntertech (15. September 2011)

Viel Spaß  Nicht vergessen den alten Treiber sauber zu deinstallieren (deinstallieren, neustarten und direkt den neuen draufmachen reicht idR).


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Nur ein Problem, wenn ich die Grafikkartentreiber von Gaindward installieren möchte, sagt er mir, dass diese nicht mit meiner Windows-Version kompatibel wären? Habe gerade eine Aufläsung von 12xx -10xx und Bildsignal kommt von der Grafikkarte über DVI am Monitor und HDMI an der Karte!


 
Nicht den Treiber nehmen, der bei der Grafikkarte dabei ist, einfach den vom Hersteller runterladen, also in deinem Fall unter Willkommen bei NVIDIA - dem weltweiten Marktführer für Visual-Computing-Technologien


----------



## LaPulga (15. September 2011)

Hab ich gemacht 

Und wie ist es mit den Spannung die ich fixen soll, @ Quanti?

Temperaturen steigen laut CoreTemp bei Prime95 mit der Einstellung Maximale Hitzeentwicklung nicht über 54 Grad (48-54 Grad je nach Core)

Grafikkarte wird bei Furmark so 79 Grad warm ist aber nicht hörbar. Ist die Temperatur bedenklich?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

Du kannst dir alles um die Vcore anschauen, was da so rumschwankt.


----------



## LaPulga (15. September 2011)

Und woher weiß ich auf welchen festen Wert ich den fixen soll? Wollte die CPU dann auf 3.8 oder 4.0 so takten wenn das geht


----------



## Softy (15. September 2011)

Bei der CPU sind bis 70°C unbedenklich, bei der Graka bis 90°C.


----------



## LaPulga (15. September 2011)

ok, vielen dank  Bin nun am installieren von Spielen


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Und woher weiß ich auf welchen festen Wert ich den fixen soll? Wollte die CPU dann auf 3.8 oder 4.0 so takten wenn das geht


 
Das musst du selbst antesten, jede CPU ist da anders, man kann keinen Pauschalwert angeben.
Aber 4GHz sollten mit 1,24 Volt möglich sein, so als Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## huntertech (16. September 2011)

Wie QUanti schon sagte, du musst testen, wieviel Spannung du brauchst. Ich würde erstmal mit CPU-Z den Standard auslesen und dann im BIOS so viel wie möglich (mindestens VCore und Ram-Spannung) festsetzen. Wenn du mehr Spannung brauchst, leicht erhöhen.


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wie QUanti schon sagte, du musst testen, wieviel Spannung du brauchst. Ich würde erstmal mit CPU-Z den Standard auslesen und dann im BIOS so viel wie möglich (mindestens VCore und Ram-Spannung) festsetzen. Wenn du mehr Spannung brauchst, leicht erhöhen.



Das ist aber leicht missverständlich ausgedrückt  Nicht dass er dann im BIOS so viel Spannung wie möglich einstellt. Denn dann macht es kurz bzzzzt und die CPU ist futsch


----------



## LaPulga (16. September 2011)

Soll ich einfach mal testen den auf 1.24 zu setzen bei einem Multiplikator von 40x und ausgeschaltetem Turbo-Boost? (Wie genau heißt den Wert den ich auf 1.24 setzen würde?)


----------



## LaPulga (16. September 2011)

Muss ich eigentlich nochmal seperat Direct x 11 installieren oder passiert das von alleine irgendwie?


----------



## Softy (16. September 2011)

Zur Spannung: Schau einfach, welchen Wert CPU-Z anzeigt. Poste den am besten aber vorher nochmal hier, denn auch da kann es Auslesefehler geben

DX11 musst Du nicht extra installieren, das ist bei Win 7 dabei. Allerdings DirectX 9: DirectX - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## LaPulga (16. September 2011)

Da steht QTP/TTP Voltage oder so ähnlich. Aber CPU-Z steht da nirgnds


----------



## huntertech (16. September 2011)

CPU-Z ist ein Programm


----------



## LaPulga (16. September 2011)

Ok, ups


----------



## LaPulga (16. September 2011)

Core-Voltage ist auf 1.044!

Allerdeings steht bei Corespeed nur 1608,4 ! Taktet er im IDLE dann runter?


----------



## huntertech (16. September 2011)

Jede CPU taktet im idle herunter. Schmeiß irgendwas zum Auslasten an! Da man ja ohnehin Temperaturtests machen muss, nimmt man meist Prime95. Die Hitzeentwicklung ist knapp über Videotranskodieren, was wiederrum über Spielen ist und du hast somit Sommerreserven.

Vermeide bitte Doppelposts, es gibt den Editierbutton!


----------



## LaPulga (16. September 2011)

ok, werde ich machen 

Also unter maximaler Hitzeenwicklung bei Prime95 sind die Temps je nach core zwischen 49 und 53 Grad hoch!

Corespeed liegt bei 3510,5 MHZ und Core Voltage bei 1.056V!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

Sieht doch so gut aus.


----------



## huntertech (16. September 2011)

Jap, ist gutl Jetzt kannst du ja auf diese Spannung festsetzen und den Takt hochschrauben.


----------



## LaPulga (16. September 2011)

Ok meint ihr das geht azf 4,0 mit der Spannung? Also wenn es nicht geht, was könnte maximal passieren? Geht dann direkt was kaputt oder stürzt der nur ab und ich kanns wieder im Bios umstellen?


----------



## huntertech (16. September 2011)

Bei zu wenig Spannung stürzt der Rechner einfach nur ab.


----------



## LaPulga (17. September 2011)

Maximale Temperatur unter Prime 95 Maximale Hitzeeinstellung war zwischen 53 und 61 Grad je nach Core! Spannung ist 1.056, weiß aber immer noch nicht ob ich den wirklich gefixt habe.
Durch die ständige Spannungsänderung wird ja auch mehr Hitze erzeugt, oder?

Werde sonst nochmal die CPU und Ram Eintellunen hier posten dann könntet ihr schauen ob das so stimmt wenn ihr zeit habt 

Und die Grafikkarte wollte ich nochmal gucken ob ich da vllt den Chiptackt um 10% erhöre oder sowas, wenn das funktioniert. Aber 79 Grad unter Furmark klingen Heftig. Hätte eher so mit 60-65 gerrechnet!


----------



## Softy (17. September 2011)

Wie meinst Du das mit der Spannungsänderung und der Hitze? Die Verbrauchsleistung steigt mit der Spannung (zum Quadrat) und mit dem Takt (linear).

79°C sind noch ok für die Graka. Bis 90°C sind unbedenklich. Auf Dauer ist natürlich weniger besser


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit der Spannungsänderung und der Hitze? Die Verbrauchsleistung steigt mit der Spannung (zum Quadrat) und mit dem Takt (linear).
> 
> 79°C sind noch ok für die Graka. Bis 90°C sind unbedenklich. Auf Dauer ist natürlich weniger besser


 Naja fast 

Mit mehr Spannung hast du deutlich mehr Hitze, was wiederrum mehr Leistungsaufnahme verursacht, was wieder zu mehr Hitze führt. Bei mehr Takt natürlich auch, aber nicht so stark.

Bei der Graka sind 80°C doch ein wunderschöner Wert!

Den Wert hast du gefixt, wenn du in dein BIOS gegangen bist und die CPU-Spannung fest eingestellt hast!


----------



## LaPulga (17. September 2011)

Kann man irgendwie die Einstellung ändern, dass der Computer in den Standby-Modus fährt nachdem man lange Zeit nicht die Maus bewegt hat? Wenn man dann wieder die maus bewegt fährt er wieder hoch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

LaPulga schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie die Einstellung ändern, dass der Computer in den Standby-Modus fährt nachdem man lange Zeit nicht die Maus bewegt hat? Wenn man dann wieder die maus bewegt fährt er wieder hoch?


 
jop, in den Energieoptionen, aber dann musst du ihn immer wieder einschalten, Maus alleine reicht dann nicht mehr.


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> jop, in den Energieoptionen, aber dann musst du ihn immer wieder einschalten, Maus alleine reicht dann nicht mehr.


 Ja, den Power-Knopf drücken


----------



## LaPulga (17. September 2011)

Also ich würde das gerne so haben, dass der PC nur dann hochfährt, wenn ich den Power-Knopf betätige, und nur dann runterfährt, wenn ich den Power-Knopf erneut betätige bzw den unter Start-Herunterfahren manuell ausschalte!


----------



## huntertech (17. September 2011)

Ja dann musst du einfach automatisches Stand By anschalten und die Standardaktion des Powerknopfes auf "herunterfahren" setzen.


----------

